# Keine Chance bei WOW für Berufstätige ? - Meinungen erbeten



## coffeebean (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.

Bin berufstätig, Freunde, Partnerin, Familie. Da bleibt einfach nicht mehr Zeit zum Spielen, wobei ich auch nicht viel mehr spielen will.
Habs mal ne Zeit wo ich nur wenig Arbeit hatte etwas übertrieben ;-)

Und man hat schliesslich auch noch andere Hobbies und Interessen ;-)

Aber so als Gelegenheitsspieler kommt man nicht weit ist so mein Gefühl.

Wie sind eure Meinungen und Ansichten dazu ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich hast du Recht.
WoW ist ein fetter Zeitfresser.


Wie weit man als voll Berufstätiger kommt hängt von zwei Dingen ab:

1) Welche Ziele man sich setzt

Wenn du regelmäßig Raiden und den Endcontent erleben willst wirds hart.

Wenn du sagst Hero Innies reichen mir auch, siehts schon besser aus.

2) Von den Leuten die du kennst

Wenn du ne nette Raidgilde kennst, die auf dich Rücksicht nehmen (z.B. RL Kumpels) kannste auch mit Raiden Glück haben


----------



## KArzzor (24. Oktober 2008)

bin mir sicher das es so etwas in der richtung schon im forum gibt aber

Es stimmt schon, wen man nur 2mal wie woche 4 stunden hat kannst du nur wenig errichen, besonders im raid content da du da sehr viel gutes equip und zeit haben musst, da du sonst nicht mitgenommen wirst.

aber zur zeit wird eig. fast jeder kara (min voll blau) mitgenommen da die bosse -30% hp haben.

aber alles in einem kostet wow viel zeit.


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Oktober 2008)

Joar.. komm halt druff an was du für interessen hast.. 3 x a4 stunden.. wird schwer mit raiden.. wenn du aber z.b pvp machen willst geht das dochj. genausowie normale innis.. ich denke ratsam wäre sogar sich mal zu organisieren mit den zeiten und wahlweise wenns sowas auf deinem server net geht sich z.b hier im forum mit leuten zu organisieren und dann vieleicht auf einen anderen server zu wechseln alle.. andere sachen sind da eher schwer.. wie gesagt..


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

Im Endcontent wird es wirklich schwer, da die Termine dort schon ziemlich strikt sind. Ich für meinen Teil bin bis zu Gruul/Maggi gegangen, alles was danach kam war mir zu "stressig", da man gerade mit Familie nicht immer alles vorraus planen kann und die Familie steht bei mir nun mal an erster Stelle.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (24. Oktober 2008)

3x 4h?
Hm... also man kann einiges erreichen. Naja also 1 mal pro Woche sollte man mindestens raiden. 
Ich spiel jeden Tag 2 h und geh nur 1 mal pro Woche raiden. Also auch mit einem Raid pro Woche, kann man T5 bekommen. S2 hast du sowieso schnell und dann könntest du auch Arena machen.


----------



## teroa (24. Oktober 2008)

es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......


----------



## Vampirgott (24. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir genausso, und wenn mal raid ist, dann immer mitten in der Woche, wo mann nie kann.

Warum nicht Freitag oder Samstag?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......




Oder er versucht das Spiel, dass er mag an seine Bedürnisse anzupassen bzw. anpassen zu lassen ... auch ne Gute Idee oder ??


----------



## Segojan (24. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Was hat das mit "falsch in dem Genre" zu tun? Es gibt auch für Solospieler genug zu erleben in WoW. Alles eine Frage der Zielstellung...


----------



## Kavaan (24. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Oh man! Noch alles richtig verdrahtet in deinem Oberstübchen?! Is ja echt nicht mehr feierlich die Aussage. 
1. Hat er Zeit für WoW nämlich 3x pro woche 4 std!
2. solltest du mal überlegen ob du nicht falsch in diesem Genre bist denn anscheinend hast du den sinn eines MMO´s nicht erkannt.

Aber dein Achievement in der Sig sagt alles!

Nee,nee! typen wie Du gehören echt nach CS oder so da kannste den ganzen tag casuals flamen is da eh gang und gäbe!

Greetz


----------



## DunCrow (24. Oktober 2008)

Von nichts kommt nichts. So läuft aber auch alles im Leben und nicht nur WoW.

Ein Tag hat nur 24 Stunden, das heißt manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Hojo (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe sovieles probiert...

WoW wärend Schulung
WoW ohne Beziehung
WoW mit Beziehung
WoW wärend Teilzeit
WoW wärend Festanstellung
WoW wärend Selbstständigkeit
Meist auch mehrere dieser Punkte gleichzeitig... *g*

Naja und ich muss sagen ich fühle mich nicht anderen Spielern unterlegen oder habe das Gefühl das ich keine Chance habe in dem Spiel usw.
Ich habe meinen Spaß, habe alle Instanzen gesehen, ja auch vor dem gewaltigen nerv der jetzt mit dem Patch gekommen ist, habe eine ordentliche Ausrüstung ( T4/T5 Gemisch ) , habe nette Menschen kennengelernt ( Ingame / Outgame ) , nehme mit meinen Kostümen an Blizzardkostümcontest teil, mache ein Webcomic usw. usw. usw.

Also ich bin der Meinung das man auch ohne das man jeden Tag 24 Stunden spielen kann in dem Spiel eine Chance hat.


----------



## ReWahn (24. Oktober 2008)

ein- oder zweimal die woche raiden is locker drin. 4 stunden? in 4 stunden kann man locker kara oder za clearen, fds ebenso.
ssc, mh und bt müsstest du dann 2 mal dieselbe id angehen um zu clearen, is aber auch locker machbar. wenn du beim addon von anfang an dabei bist kommst du _locker_ zum endcontent...


----------



## Illian1887 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich arbeite auch, habe selber Freunde Familie und und und.... und kann trozdem Raiden. Hab bis vor 3Monaten Black Tempel geraidet und darum das ist alles kein Ding. Man muss sich die Zeit einteilen und sich genau für bestimmte Sachen in WoWzeit nehmen.


----------



## Kazabeth (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich raide jetzt teils 4x 3 Stunden (vor einiger Zeit 2x 3.5 Std) und hab alles vom Content sehen können. Ok, es ging auch frühestens um 23Uhr 23:30 los.
Es geht also schon.


----------



## Achanjiati (24. Oktober 2008)

Hm, stimmt schon, WoW kann viel Zeit fressen. Aber das es daher keine Chance fuer Beruefstaetige wie mich gibt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.
Auch wenn auf Lothar nicht wirklich was los ist auf Hordenseite, so haben auch wir Raidgruppen welche zum Beispiel erst ab 21 Uhr abends los gehen.
Klar, Familie bindet da sehr. Aber da haben wir auch berufstaetige Vaeter welche mitraiden. Ich denke die Frage ist weniger wieviel Zeit man dafuer hat, sondern ob die Raidgruppe dies auch bereit ist zu akzeptieren das neben dem Raiden auch andere Verpflichtungen da sind.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele atm garnicht,jedoch habe ich vor kurzem monatelang nur 2 h am Tag gespielt und das nicht jeden Tag.So gut wie jeden zweiten Tag habe ich eig nur gespielt und trotzdem stand ich immer noch auf einer Wertung von 1900 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also:Frage beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw:1900 is net viel aber für einen der nur 2h am Tag zockt...schon^^


MfG Shaguar


----------



## Bl4ze (24. Oktober 2008)

Nunja ich kann behaupten das wir viele Leute im Raid haben die nur durch eine
sehr strikte Planung mit raiden können.
Aber genau so läufts - wer Highendcontent raiden will muss organisatorisch was auf dem Kasten haben.

Natürlich bedeutet das nicht immer nur Freude sondern oft auch Stress - essen in einer 10 Minuten Pause,
um 17:00 schnell nach Hause und um 20:00 zum Pull in der Ini sein usw.
Einige unserer Raider schaffen das aber gerade weil sie eine Familie haben, an den Raidtagen
kümmert sich dann die Frau um die Kinder und das Abendessen und serviert es auch schonmal
zum PC.

Andere planen so verdammt gut das sie einfach keine Zeit verschwenden und so in der Lage sind
3 Mal in der Woche zu raiden.


----------



## Ocian (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bekomme, zumindest bis jetzt, alles unter einen Hut.
Ich arbeite zwischen 40-48 Stunden in der Woche, je nachdem was anliegt, und dennoch Raide ich 4-5 Tage je 5 Stunden lang.
Am Wochenende nehme ich mir Zeit um mich mit Freunden zu treffen und etwas zu unternehmen. Denn schließlich sind diese ebenfalls berufstätig und haben innerhalb der Woche selten Lust abends noch was zu unternehmen (Verständlich denke ich mal).
Sport treibe ich entweder in meiner 2-3 Stundenpause am Tag oder aber morgends vor der Arbeit (Kommt auf die Arbeitszeiten an).
Habe nun schon KJ von dem Nerf gesehen, aber nicht gelegt, also denke ich es ist durchaus möglich, als berufstätiger Mensch, in einem Hobby wie WoW, seine Erfolge genießen zu können.
Nebenbei verfolge ich auch noch andere Themen und beschränke mich in meinen Hobbys nicht nur auf WoW und etwas Sport. Ich bin, wie man ja sieht, auch oft im Forum unterwegs was je nach Tagessituation auch nochmal 1-6 Stunden beansprucht (Habe aber Spaß dran) und nebenbei entwickle ich noch Homepages Semiprofessionell und lerne sehr gerne Programmiersprachen *g*

Je nach Zeiteinteilung und dem eigenen Umfeld kann man vieles schaffen, man muss sich aber auch Zeit nehmen es zu planen. Wenn man einfach in den Tag reinlebt oder nur jeden Tag robettet indem man zur Arbeit geht, vorher und auch ancher ein und das selben Tagesablauf wiederholt. Kann es schnell zu Frust kommen oder aber zu unzufriedenheit.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme, zumindest bis jetzt, alles unter einen Hut.
> [...]



Und jeden Tag wunderst du dich aufs Neue über die seltsame Angewohnheit, die deine Freunde "Schlafen" nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und jeden Tag wunderst du dich aufs Neue über die seltsame Angewohnheit, die deine Freunde "Schlafen" nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da bin ich wohl wirklich mit gesegnet, seit der dritten oder vierten Schulklasse damals schlafe ich wirklich nie länger als 4-6 Stunden. Das ist für einige sehr kurz, aber ich wache nach dieser Zeit bereits ohne Wecker wieder auf. Dadurch habe ich, ich gebe es ja zu, je nach Schlafgewohnheiten anderer Leute 3-6 Stunden mehr vom Tag.
Desweiteren kann ich sofort und auf Komado einschlafen was auch noch sehr viel erleichtert.


----------



## Urengroll (24. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und jeden Tag wunderst du dich aufs Neue über die seltsame Angewohnheit, die deine Freunde "Schlafen" nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie war das?

Schlaf ist nur eine Erfindung der Betten Industrie.


----------



## Struppistrap (24. Oktober 2008)

Naja, früher hätte ich solche Aussagen durchaus noch verstanden, heute in Zeiten von Arena-Sets für ehre und Marken, denke ich mal man schafft auch einiges ohne massig Zeit. Sicherlich ist das nicht das Selbe, wie mit 24 anderen Leuten raiden zu gehen, aber solange man sich daran nicht stört, dass das fehlt, kann man auch so spaß haben. 

Und das ist es, was zu gerne vergessen wird: WoW ist ein Spiel und soll Spaß machen, nicht als billiger Ersatz zum erreichen von Zielen dienen....


----------



## Morwing (24. Oktober 2008)

Zur eigentlichen Frage...

Das ist genau das was ich auch Erfahren musste. Ich bin nicht mehr mitgekommen. Als erwachsener Berufstätiger hast du halt in WoW
den kürzeren gezogen. ´
Seit einem Jahr spiele ich nur noch ab und zu, kaufe halt nen Monat damit mein Zwerg nicht gelöscht wird. Hänge irgentwie an ihm, habe ja auch fast drei Jahre gebraucht um ihn auf 70 zu bekommen.
Und ich finde immer noch: Es waren drei schöne Online Jahre. Ich bin auf einem RP Server, da läßt man sich Zeit zum leveln^^


Nur seid ich 60 bzw. 70 wurde, ging es, wie bei Ogame (wenns noch einer kennt), nur noch darum, viel Zeit Online zu verbringen, sonst biste raus.

Seitdem bin ich auf der Suche nach einem MMO das das Feeling WOW, Spaß am spielen und meine Freizeit optimal kombiniert.

Habe viel angespielt, unter anderen auch Conan und jetzt gerade WAR. 

Conan hat mich sofort begeistert und gleich gefesselt. Richtig gut das Spiel. Nur war/ist es noch nicht fertig und durch die ständigen Probleme verliert man dann die Lust.
Wenn du Abends nach der Arbeit heimkommst, hast 2 Std. Zeit zum zocken und verplemmperst 1 1/2 davon mit Bugfix und im Forum nach Problemen/Lösungen suchen...
Dann vergeht es dir nach ner Woche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei WAR ist das anders, die Grafik ist zwar nicht das beste (obwohl, umso weiter ich komme umso besser kommt es mir vor) aber der Spielspaß ist enorm. 
Und es gibt keine Bugs oder sonst irgentwelch Probleme.  Kommst heim, loggst und bist gleich in deiner Welt. Kannst 2 Std. abschalten. 
Seit WoW bisher für mich das beste was rauskam.

Und bisher hatte ich auch keine Nachteile, durch meine relativ kurzen Online Zeiten (relativ weil meine Frau ist da anderer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Aber das wird sich beim Endgame noch zeigen, hoffe es wird nicht wie bei WOW.

In diesem Sinne... ich geh mal Online. Bin schon zu lange hier, wollte doch eigentlich zocken.


----------



## Georan (24. Oktober 2008)

Segojan schrieb:


> Was hat das mit "falsch in dem Genre" zu tun? Es gibt auch für Solospieler genug zu erleben in WoW. Alles eine Frage der Zielstellung...



MMO und Solo schließt sich aus, ALLEIN kannst du in WoW nichts erreichen.


----------



## ReWahn (24. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



/sign



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Oder er versucht das Spiel, dass er mag an seine Bedürnisse anzupassen bzw. anpassen zu lassen ... auch ne Gute Idee oder ??



Da anscheinend 90% der Casuals unfähig sind, ihre Zeit ordentlich einzuteilen (Es gibt so viele berufstätige Leute mit Familie die es trotzdem gebacken bekommen, von 20 - 24 uhr zum raid zu erscheinen...) läuft das leider wirklich so ab... "omg zeitaufwand um was zu erreichen?!? nö kein bock! blizzard nerf content plx!!"... Man hats ja gesehen, sobald genug dieser lächerlichen heulthreads a la "omg wow nur was für hartz-4 empfänger?" erscheinen macht blizz alles NOCH einfacher...


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Da anscheinend 90% der Casuals unfähig sind, ihre Zeit ordentlich einzuteilen (Es gibt so viele berufstätige Leute mit Familie die es trotzdem gebacken bekommen, von 20 - 24 uhr zum raid zu erscheinen...) läuft das leider wirklich so ab... "omg zeitaufwand um was zu erreichen?!? nö kein bock! blizzard nerf content plx!!"... Man hats ja gesehen, sobald genug dieser lächerlichen heulthreads a la "omg wow nur was für hartz-4 empfänger?" erscheinen macht blizz alles NOCH einfacher...



Fein.. dann hats ja Sinn gehabt! *freu*


----------



## Gaoyiski (24. Oktober 2008)

spiel warhammer ist nicht so ein zeitfresser


----------



## shady197 (24. Oktober 2008)

Und außerdem sollen die Raids und Inis mit dem neuen AddOn nicht mehr so viel zeit beanspruchen, wenn des stimmen sollte hat man manchen leuten echt ein gefallen getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......


Hallo, ich bin auch gelegenheitsspielen und komme vorwärts naja bei ihm is es echt schon ziemlich hart 4h in der woche aber ich spiele 2h am tag und komme gut vorran ich spiel einfach wie es mir spaß macht und was mir spaß macht und nicht "Heute muss ich 25k ehre machn..."


----------



## Raverbucky (24. Oktober 2008)

Kavaan schrieb:


> Oh man! Noch alles richtig verdrahtet in deinem Oberstübchen?! Is ja echt nicht mehr feierlich die Aussage.
> 1. Hat er Zeit für WoW nämlich 3x pro woche 4 std!
> 2. solltest du mal überlegen ob du nicht falsch in diesem Genre bist denn anscheinend hast du den sinn eines MMO´s nicht erkannt.
> 
> ...




hihi, das ist zu geil, aber Recht haste...

btt: Ja WoW ist ein Zeitkiller und ja, wer die Zeit nicht aufbringen will/kann kommt nie so weit um alles im Endcontent zu sehen. Jedoch solltest du dir die Frage stellen: Was ist dir wichtiger? RL oder ein echt nettes Spiel. Also wer noch alle beisammen hat entscheidet sich immer für ersteres, denn das Spiel kannst du jederzeit auch so zocken. KAnnst natürlich dich auch vom Umfeld abkapseln, arbeitslos werden, Freundin in´ Wind schißen und 24h am Tag WoW zocken... die Entscheidung liegt bei dir


----------



## cazimir (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich raide 2 feste Tage die Woche von 18-23 Uhr. Wir haben trotzdem vorm Patch BT geraidet und den Rest (bis auf SWP)clear gehabt(obwohl es uns noch nicht so lange gibt). Wir haben auch sehr viele Berufstätige in der Gilde.

Allerdings können bei uns alle sehr gut spielen und wir haben einen sehr guten (und lauten^^) Raidleiter.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist es auf jeden fall möglich, als arbeitender Mensch gut zu raiden. Es ist nur verdammt schwer die richtigen Leute zu finden und vor allem Leute zu finden, die das alles planen können.


----------



## domes (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann.



Stellt sich die Frage was Du mit "vorwärts kommen" meinst? Genau genommen kannst du auch mit 24/7 in WoW nicht vorwärtskommen ... es bleibt immer das gleiche Spiel, ist immer endlos und wird sich immer wieder verändern. Einige Dinge, die mir einfallen würden, welche du als berufstätiger Mensch mit Familie machen kannst:

- raiden (du musst dir allerdings die richtige Gilde für deine Ziel-Instanzen suchen, First-Kill raiden ist schwieriger zeitlich mit dem RL abzugleichen)
- twinken (kannst Du nach Lust und Laune, auch nur 1x im Monat)
- farmen (ähnlich wie popeln - geht eigentlich immer ;-) )
- PvP (Arena ist weniger zeitaufwändig, dafür erfolgsorientierter - du brauchst nen guten Partner (gute Klassenkombi, Skillung), ne guter Verbindung und möglichst ne angepasste UI; BGs sind ähnlich wie "farmen").

Vom Prinzip hängt der ganze Spass nur davon ab, was Du dir selbst als Ziel setzt (nicht deine Kumpels, Gildenkollegen) und dann musst Du gucken wie Du Dir die Zeit am besten dafür einteilst. Ist wie im realen Leben: einer schafft es nicht 10 qm in einem Jahr aufzüräumen - der andere braucht 5 Minuten. Dafür kann aber WoW nicht. Der wahre "Feind" ist nur das eigenen Ego  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lortox (25. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard hat so viel ich weiß schon ankegündigt, dass Gelegenheitsspieler auch mehr in WoW errreichen können.  z.B normale Instanzen dauern  nicht 1-2h  sondern 30Min -1h. Mit Raids wird das denke ich auch so sein. 

MfG Spezî


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.



Warum willst Du in einem Spiel primär "vorwärts" kommen?
Verabschiede dich von dem Zwang der beste und tollste sein zu wollen, in einem Spiel sollten Sachen wie Spaß und gemeinsame Unternehmungen zählen.
Glaubst Du Person X hat im Schwarzen Tempel mehr Spaß als Person Y in Kara? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar macht es keinen Spaß wenn Du auf Max-Level nur noch PvE Content für Hardcore Spieler findest und dich im PvP Hardcore Zocker mit einem Schlag umwuppen, aber soweit ist Wow noch nicht. Und selbst wenn - dann wechselt man das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja, kommt darauf an welche Arbeit, wenn du 3 Tage in der Woche (mit Wochenende) nicht arbeiten musst, kann man schon gut vorwärts kommen


----------



## djweazy (25. Oktober 2008)

unsere "Hauptpberuflichen WOW spieler" die ich kenne ham meist so über 10k gold mit t6 am rücken dem albinodrachen ETC.
als Erhgeiziger spieler kannst du das mit bestimmten Punkten 
freundin
arbeit etc
nicht erreichen

aber naja
manche nennen wow eh schon hart IV spiel ^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (25. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Die Aussage wird aber schwer zu verteidigen. Gerade weil die Mehrzahl aller Wow Spieler nur deine "sogennanten" Gelegenheitsspieler sind.


----------



## Talhea (25. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> Da anscheinend 90% der Casuals unfähig sind, ihre Zeit ordentlich einzuteilen (Es gibt so viele berufstätige Leute mit Familie die es trotzdem gebacken bekommen, von 20 - 24 uhr zum raid zu erscheinen...) läuft das leider wirklich so ab... "omg zeitaufwand um was zu erreichen?!? nö kein bock! blizzard nerf content plx!!"... Man hats ja gesehen, sobald genug dieser lächerlichen heulthreads a la "omg wow nur was für hartz-4 empfänger?" erscheinen macht blizz alles NOCH einfacher...



Wer nicht täglich 5-8 Std Zeit hat zu spielen hat in WoW nichts zu suchen? 

WoW ist ein Spiel das Spaß machen soll, auch für Gelegenheitsspieler, darum hat Blizz ja soviel dafür getan. Und man kann nicht sagen, dass man als Berufstätiger nicht viel machen kann. Hero-Inis, Kara, ZA, PvP und mit dem richtigen Raid auch SSC und weiteres. 

In WoW etwas erreichen? Was ist für euch "etwas erreichen"? Man hat doch auch schon etwas erreicht wenn man eine Hero-Ini durch hat oder Kara. Warum muss man sich denn immer zum Ziel machen, die großen Inis wie BT anzugehen, vor allem wenn man weiß, dass man eh nicht die Zeit dafür hat? Setzt euch als Gelegenheitsspieler andere Ziele.

P.S. Jetzt nach dem Patch ist eh alles noch einfacher geworden, ich meinte eher die Zeiten vor dem Patch.


----------



## Valnar93 (25. Oktober 2008)

WoW wird in dem Bereich immer freundicher.. kuck dir mal die Badge Items an, musst nicht mal BT gehn und kriegst schon krasse Ausrüstung :O


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Oktober 2008)

Also, ich habe im Moment zwar auch mehr Zeit als im "Normalfall" und spiele daher auch mehr als sonst. Aber über 3- 4 Stunden am Stück komme ich nie hinaus - denn dann beende oder zumindest pausiere ich als "alter" Mann von 36 Jahren das Spiel von ganz alleine (Rücken/Augen). Ich gehöre also durchaus zu den Casual Spielern. Wie spiele ich WoW ? Ich lasse mir für alles relativ viel Zeit, level gemütlich vor mich hin, skille meine Berufe ... schmeiss mal ab und eine Angel in einen See oder reite auf Sightseeingtour durch die Weltgeschichte. Zwischenzeitlich besuche ich immer wieder mal die Battlegrounds und klopfe mich mit der Horde und probiere verschiedene Skillungen aus. Mit meinem 70er besuche ich regelmässig 5er Hero Instanzen und ab und an mal Karazan. Auch Tagesquests in allen Bereichen Azeroths nehme ich regelmässig wahr.  Der restliche Content - sprich die grossen Raidinstanzen - interessieren mich nur sehr bedingt, weil die halt mal nicht eben so zustande kommen und mir oftmals viel zu lange dauern ... soll ich mich durch einen Content quälen, der mich zeitmässig und organisatorisch überfordert, nur um zu den Pros zu gehören?  Nein, denn Stress habe ich im Real Life mehr als genug --- ich möchte in Azeroth entspannen und abtauchen .--- ist WoW deshalb das falsche Spiel für mich ?

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (25. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrung sagt mir bisher, dass mittlerweile ein Kararun mit vollkommen unerfahrenen Leuten, kompletter Erklärung der Bosse (klassischer Stand mit "Das und das können sie, das muß beachtet werden", anstatt dem neumodischen "einfach fix wegbomben", das kommt erst nach der Erklärung ^^ man will den neuen ja was beibringen) in unter 2 Std zu schaffen ist, mit ner erfahrenen Gruppe mal eben in deutlich unter einer Stunde. Maggi und Gruul nacheinander in ganz knapp über einer Stunde (mit zahlreichen Pinkel- und Rauchpausen 1h08min). FDS und SSC werden die Trashgruppen mittlerweile nur noch schnell weggebombt, die Bosse liegen nach deutlich unter der Hälfte ihrer Enragezeit (Lootreaver beim ersten Try nach Patch in 3min22). Selbst reine Rndgruppen schaffen es, die t5-Raids zu clearen. Zeitaufwand nur noch lächerlich...
Seit dem Patch ist der Noch-Endcontent leicht zu schaffen, anders wirds dann mit WotLk aussehen, wer da von Anfang an dabei sein will braucht Zeit. Mit einer entsprechenden Gilde ist das jedoch auch zu schaffen. Meine besteht aus einem Haufen netter Leute, die meisten voll berufstätig, weniger Studenten oder Schüler. Die Raidzeiten werden um die Arbeitszeiten der Mitglieder gelegt. Wechselnde Schichten? kein Problem, dann teilt man halt den Startraid auf 2 Termine à 2 Stunden die Woche auf. Rest kommt hinterher, wer in der Gilde mehr erleben will, kann sich gerne einer Raidgruppe anschließen oder uns schweren Herzens verlassen. Für solche Zwecke gibts immer noch einen Freundechannel über den man jederzeit in Verbindungtreten kann... So bekommt jeder das, was er sich wünscht.


----------



## Bloodfighter1972 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hi alle zusammen!

Ich bin auch ein so genannter Gelegenheitsspieler, wenn man das so mit 3x4h/Woche sagen kann, hab auch family incl. 2 Kinder. Da ich aber in ner super Gilde bin bin ich trotzdem auf t4 komplett und bin schon unterwegs in MH, FDS und SSC, also find ich auch, dass es auf die Leute ankommt mit denen man spielt.
Aber grundlegend ist doch was man sich zum Ziel macht - Ich habe auch Spass am Spiel wenn ich nicht grad mal Raid oder Hero machen kann, bisschen PVP-Geplänkel obwohl ich eher PVE Spieler bin, bisschen farmen, oder so wie im Moment grad mal als Ghuul andere mit der Seuche anstecken - kann auch lustig sein.
WOW is ja so vielfältig aufgebaut, dass glaub ich jeder der Spass am spielen hat, auf seine Rechnung kommt, auch wenn man nicht zum sogenannten Highendcontent kommt.
Zum neuen Addon hab ich auch schon erfahren, dass die zukünftigen Inis und Raids erheblich zeitverkürzt werden, ich glaub so ungefähr 30 min-1h die Inis und ca. 2h dieRaids.
Da kann man dann auch als Gelegenheitsspieler mit den anderen mithalten.
Und ausserdem stehen mit dem Addon die voll-epic-equippten Chars leider auch wieder am Anfang und die Ausrüstung is dann auch leider nicht mehr viel wert.

Also, nicht verzagen, Blizz hat die Balance im Spiel immer gut hingekriegt und ich glaub, das werden sie in Zukunft auch schaffen.

noch viel Spass am Spiel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Blood


----------



## joerg080883 (25. Oktober 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Also, ich habe im Moment zwar auch mehr Zeit als im "Normalfall" und spiele daher auch mehr als sonst. Aber über 3- 4 Stunden am Stück komme ich nie hinaus - denn dann beende oder zumindest pausiere ich als "alter" Mann von 36 Jahren das Spiel von ganz alleine (Rücken/Augen). Ich gehöre also durchaus zu den Casual Spielern. Wie spiele ich WoW ? Ich lasse mir für alles relativ viel Zeit, level gemütlich vor mich hin, skille meine Berufe ... schmeiss mal ab und eine Angel in einen See oder reite auf Sightseeingtour durch die Weltgeschichte. Zwischenzeitlich besuche ich immer wieder mal die Battlegrounds und klopfe mich mit der Horde und probiere verschiedene Skillungen aus. Mit meinem 70er besuche ich regelmässig 5er Hero Instanzen und ab und an mal Karazan. Auch Tagesquests in allen Bereichen Azeroths nehme ich regelmässig wahr.  Der restliche Content - sprich die grossen Raidinstanzen - interessieren mich nur sehr bedingt, weil die halt mal nicht eben so zustande kommen und mir oftmals viel zu lange dauern ... soll ich mich durch einen Content quälen, der mich zeitmässig und organisatorisch überfordert, nur um zu den Pros zu gehören?  Nein, denn Stress habe ich im Real Life mehr als genug --- ich möchte in Azeroth entspannen und abtauchen .--- ist WoW deshalb das falsche Spiel für mich ?
> 
> MFG
> 
> ...



Das richtige spiel... Ich denke ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Wenn man sich erreichbare Ziele setzt. 
Viele denken nicht drüber nach ob die Ziele die sie sich gesetzt haben auch wirklich zu erreichen sind. Da spricht man dann auch von Wunschvorstellung. Entweder verwende ich WoW als Spiel zum "abschalten" und setz mir bescheidene Ziele oder als Ausgleich zum RL.

Ich persöhnlich befinde mich irgendwo dazwischen. Ich kann mich auch über die kleinen Dinge freuen. Die Erfolge haben auch wieder die Sammellust entfacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum soll ich mir in WoW den tierischen stress machen?


----------



## Garnalem (25. Oktober 2008)

Man kann auch als Berufstätiger mit Sozialkontakten, Hobbys usw. erfolgreich sein. Wichtig ist dafür ein gutes Zeitmanagement, eine effektive Spielweise und eine gute Gilde, die darauf zugeschnitten ist. Ich bin auch berufstätig und mir ist mein RL sehr wichtig und ich bin in einer Feierabendgilde und wir werden bald Illidan sehen. 2 - 3 x die Woche einen 3 - 4-Stündiger Raid reicht vollkommen aus und gelegtlich (vor allem am Wochenende) mal so noch was WOW-mäßig machen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Oktober 2008)

joerg080883 schrieb:


> Das richtige spiel... Ich denke ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So sehe ich das auch - mich machen auch kleine Erfolge ziemlich glücklich in dem Spiel ..

Ach ja, in einer Gilde bin ich selbstverständlich auch: Die kennen mittlerweile meine Spielweisen und Vorlieben und akzeptieren das. Ich plauder auch viel im Gildenchannel mit anderen Membern ... bin also nicht unkommunikativ...


----------



## Grisu76 (25. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze hängt ( wie schon so viele vorher gepostet haben ) wirklich nur davon ab was du dir von WOW erwartest. 

nur mal als Beispiel meinereiner.

Verheiratet, Kind, Job ( im Einzelhandel, 5 Tage Woche bis 20:00 )

Es gibt sooooooooooooooooooo viel in WOW das einem Spass machen kann, vorallem wenn man eine entsprechende Gilde findet wo der Mensch immernoch wichtiger  ist als Epixxxxeee.

Ich twinke eben viel, hab inzwischen 4 70ér, Equip ~ T4 / S2 / gecraftetes Zeug

Sicher kann man als "Gelegenheitsspieler nicht T5 ~ T6 ~ SWP raiden, oder in den ersten Monaten schon in den Raidcontent einsteigen, aber man kann mit den richtigen Leuten auch ohne Raid jede Menge Spass haben. Raiden und Epixxxxeeeeee sind nicht alles in WOW, nur muss man eben für sich selbst seine Ziele finden.

Ein "Zeitfresser" bleibt das ganze so oder so, aber man muss sich eben entscheiden wie man diese "verfügbare" Zeit verbringt.

Ein Ansatz ist ja durch Blizzard schon gegeben. Die neuen Instanzen werden schneller bewältigbar, mehr 10ér Raid´s, mehr Abwechslung, ein eigenes "open PVP" Gebiet und und und........ 

Ich würde sagen das mit WotlK gerade für "Gelegenheitsspieler" das ganze attraktiver wird als jeh zuvor.


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



Wen du 3 mal die Woche nur 4 stunden Zeit hast was Arbeites den du Artzt? ^^ sry ich arbeite Jeden tag von 07:30 bis 16:45  -einer stunde Mittags pause !

und da hab ich Jeden Aben Zeit zu Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ALSO was zur Hölle Arbeites du?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Oktober 2008)

Grisu76 schrieb:


> Das ganze hängt ( wie schon so viele vorher gepostet haben ) wirklich nur davon ab was du dir von WOW erwartest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## Torglosch (25. Oktober 2008)

Mit WOTL sollen die Instanzen ja ohnehin schneller durchzuspielen sein. Und auch ein 10er Raid reicht dann ja um zumindest die "non hero" Versionen der Raidinstanzen zu erleben.

Und bei 3x4 Stunden in der Woche bleibt genug Zeit um einmal raiden zu gehen. Ganz oben wird man wohl nicht mithalten können aber mit einer guten gruppe kann man auch so schon recht weit kommen. Man sollte die sache dann halt ernst nehmen und nicht erwarten das man nach dem dritten feierabendbier mit der Kippe in der linken und der frau in der rechten hand noch wirklich erfolgreich raiden kann.

Auch wenn sich hier leute beschweren das unter der Woche geraidet wird und sie da ja keine Zeit haben. Da kann man nur sagen. Wechselt den Raid oder die Gilde, bei uns gibt es genug berufstätigen Raids bei denen man sich eben über die termine abspricht. Weiterer Vorteil ist das man dann auch keine lootgeilen kiddies ertragen muss die einem den Channel oder das TS vollspammen.

Man bekommt halt nicht alles frei haus geliefert sondern muss sich etwas bemühen um gleichgesinnte zu finden und mit ihnen was auf die Beine zu stellen. 3x die woche einloggen und warten das man zu nem raid mitgenommen wird, von leuten die man kaum kennt, ist zwar bequem aber wenig erfolgversprechend. Da lieber mal einen dieser Tage in Foren und handelschannel verbringen und kontakte knüpfen.


----------



## Torglosch (25. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wen du 3 mal die Woche nur 4 stunden Zeit hast was Arbeites den du Artzt? ^^ sry ich arbeite Jeden tag von 07:30 bis 16:45  -einer stunde Mittags pause !
> 
> und da hab ich Jeden Aben Zeit zu Spielen
> 
> ...



Und wer kümmert sich bei dir um den haushalt, den Garten, die Kinder und was weiss ich was noch?
Abgesehen davon hat man ja noch freunde und andere Hobbys.

3x 4 Stunden ist schon ok wenn man WoW eben nicht ganz so weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste hat, dann muss man nur eben auch akzeptieren das man auf seinem Server nicht die erste geige spielen wird und sich eben nicht ganz so hohe Ziele setzen.


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

Torglosch schrieb:


> Und wer kümmert sich bei dir um den haushalt, den Garten, die Kinder und was weiss ich was noch?
> Abgesehen davon hat man ja noch freunde und andere Hobbys.
> 
> 3x 4 Stunden ist schon ok wenn man WoW eben nicht ganz so weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste hat, dann muss man nur eben auch akzeptieren das man auf seinem Server nicht die erste geige spielen wird und sich eben nicht ganz so hohe Ziele setzen.




Garten=Wohnung Mieten = weniger Arbeit. Kinder=erst gar keine Bekommen ne Scherz ja gut wen sie noch Klein sind gehst noch ^^ Haushalt= mit der Frau Teilen jeden tag ^^ geht schneller = weniger Arbeit.^^

Andere Hobbys na ja kommt auch wieder Drauf an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (25. Oktober 2008)

Talhea schrieb:


> Wer nicht täglich 5-8 Std Zeit hat zu spielen hat in WoW nichts zu suchen?
> 
> WoW ist ein Spiel das Spaß machen soll, auch für Gelegenheitsspieler, darum hat Blizz ja soviel dafür getan. Und man kann nicht sagen, dass man als Berufstätiger nicht viel machen kann. Hero-Inis, Kara, ZA, PvP und mit dem richtigen Raid auch SSC und weiteres.
> 
> ...



gegen die, die dann mit ihren heros und kara und so zufrieden sind is ja nix einzuwenden... mir gehen die auf den sack, die meinen, man müsste mit 4 stunden die woche bt clearen können (pre 3.0), die dann heulthreads aufmachen a la "omg blizz nerf content plx! need t6 ohne anstrengung!!!11!111"...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



Über die Hälfte von unseren Member Arbeiten/gehen zur Schule. Unsere Raidzeiten sind täglich von 19-23Uhr und man muss sich nur für 3Raids pro Woche anmelden, soviel also zu deinen "3x 4stunden jede Woche". (wir raiden T6 und das auch schon vor dem 3.0patch)
Wer sich angemeldet hatt aber nicht mitkommen kann weil der platz vergeben wurde kriegt auch dkp für die anmeldung und er kann die Zeit halt eben mit twinken/farmen oder questen verbringen.
Also nix mit "Gelegenheitsspieler kommt man nicht weit".. dauert halt dann bei dir länger bis mal 5 andere 70er hast und über 20k Gold, aber mit 3x 4stunden die Woche hast genug zeit um mit der Gilde Raiden zu gehen.. (kommt dann wohl auch auf die raidzeiten der Gilde an)


----------



## Talhea (25. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wen du 3 mal die Woche nur 4 stunden Zeit hast was Arbeites den du Artzt? ^^ sry ich arbeite Jeden tag von 07:30 bis 16:45  -einer stunde Mittags pause !
> 
> und da hab ich Jeden Aben Zeit zu Spielen
> 
> ...




Wenn du schon Fullquote machst, solltest du dir den auch richtig durchlesen. Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er noch andere Hobbys und Interessen hat.


----------



## Sty (25. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Wen du 3 mal die Woche nur 4 stunden Zeit hast was Arbeites den du Artzt? ^^ sry ich arbeite Jeden tag von 07:30 bis 16:45  -einer stunde Mittags pause !
> 
> und da hab ich Jeden Aben Zeit zu Spielen
> 
> ...



Ich persönliche arbeite Täglich von 09.00 bis mind. 19:30 Uhr, Pausen naja manchmal xD
Am Samstag von 09.00 bis 16 Uhr und am Sonntag von 11:00 bis 15:00 Uhr.
Noch dazu kommts oft vor das man spontan Geschäftsbeziehungen pflegen muss, seis in irgendwelchen Raucherclubs rumzupimmeln oder mit den Leuten auf nen Teller Nudeln und n Weizen eins Vespern gehen, dann wirds durchaus mal 23-24 Uhr ^^


Dann würd ich gern wissen wie ich raiden soll, wenn ich auch noch nen Haushalt hab und sonstiges was bei jedem Menschen normalerweise so ansteht.

Seit ich den Job hab ist bei mir vorbei mit der WoW-Karriere, seit Februar Raidfrei *heul*


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

Talhea schrieb:


> Wenn du schon Fullquote machst, solltest du dir den auch richtig durchlesen. Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er noch andere Hobbys und Interessen hat.


Hab ich auch ich Spiel Neben Bei noch CSS=ESL ich mach noch 2 mal Pro Woche 3 Stunden Fitness Studio Freunde freundin bla bla bla hab immer noch Genug zeit für wow und Zwar Jeden Tag Minimum 1 stunde ! vor dem Schlafen ach ja neben Bei Kuck ich auf 3+ (Schweizer sender) Navy CIS Am montag von 21:15 3 folgen die da kommen jede folge geht eine Stunde! aber um 20:15 kucke ich eine stunde Simpsons auf pro7 am Mittwoch 20:15 Heros auf RTL2 Auch ne Stunde Donnerstag 21:15 Wieder ne Folge Navy CIS  und am sonntag auch ne folge von Navy CIS um 20:15 auf sat1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mir Bleibt  immer noch sehe Viel Zeit für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s noch Ganz vergessen zu sagen die 3 mal bett spiele mit meiner Freundin......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich gibt auch zu dass es man achmal sehr Stress.............. ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider möchte ich weder wow,Fitnessstudio oder Freundin freunde oder die Serien auf geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sty schrieb:


> Ich persönliche arbeite Täglich von 09.00 bis mind. 19:30 Uhr, Pausen naja manchmal xD
> Am Samstag von 09.00 bis 16 Uhr und am Sonntag von 11:00 bis 15:00 Uhr.
> Noch dazu kommts oft vor das man spontan Geschäftsbeziehungen pflegen muss, seis in irgendwelchen Raucherclubs rumzupimmeln oder mit den Leuten auf nen Teller Nudeln und n Weizen eins Vespern gehen, dann wirds durchaus mal 23-24 Uhr ^^
> 
> ...



Dass Best ist sich einen Gamer laptop zu kaufen und dann sagen muss kurz aufs Klo und dann kommst du nach 4stunden Wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (scherzt)


EDIT:

ich finde auch dass du Bisschen Dumme Arbeits Zeiten hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich arbeite von 8:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr und bin T4 gekleidet. Meine Gilde macht Raidruns alle 2 Wochen, wenn es gut geht. Und dies erst abends um 19:30. Also genug Zeit für Famile, Arbeit und was sonst anfällt.

Man kann alles in WoW erreichen, die Frage ist nur wann. Wer natürlich innerhalb 3 Monate komplett Lila sein will und von 1-70 levelt und nebenbei noch 9 Twinks heranzieht, hat keine Zeit für was anderes. Wer jedoch vor hat in 5 Jahren mit 10 70er rumzulaufen und evtl. ein paar Raids regelmäßig machen will, der hat Zeit für Familie und alles andere. 

Jedes Hobby verschlingt soviel Zeit wie man es zulässt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Hobbys, ist WoW eins, dass für jeden eine Chance hat im HighContent zu spielen.


----------



## Ashaqun (25. Oktober 2008)

Muss doch jeder selbst wissen, wie er seine Zeit einteilt und welche Zeit er reinstecken will. Das ist mit allen Hobbies das Selbe. Ich würde da nicht das Hobby kritisieren, sondern unser Arbeitssystem. Im Grunde wäre es nicht nötig, dass jeder täglich 8-10 Stunden arbeitet. Wir könnten auch alle nur Teilzeit arbeiten und hätten viel mehr Möglichkeiten für Hobbies, Bildung, Familie etc. WoW ist nicht der Zeitfresser, sondern die Arbeit!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Oktober 2008)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Muss doch jeder selbst wissen, wie er seine Zeit einteilt und welche Zeit er reinstecken will. Das ist mit allen Hobbies das Selbe. Ich würde da nicht das Hobby kritisieren, sondern unser Arbeitssystem. Im Grunde wäre es nicht nötig, dass jeder täglich 8-10 Stunden arbeitet. Wir könnten auch alle nur Teilzeit arbeiten und hätten viel mehr Möglichkeiten für Hobbies, Bildung, Familie etc. WoW ist nicht der Zeitfresser, sondern die Arbeit!



Da hat der Forumskollege nicht unrecht ... nur Teilzeitstellen werden kaum lanciert und dann muss am Monatsende die Kasse auch stimmen ... .


----------



## Kickersen (25. Oktober 2008)

@Topiceröffner

Bin auch berufstätig.

Ich geh in der Regel so vor, das ich mir via PvP Meine Ausrüstung Stück für Stück erarbeite. Allerdings keine Arena.
Sobald ich einigermassen ausgestattet bin, werde ich auch das eine oder andere mal von meiner Gilde mitgenommen auf einen Raid,
je nachdem ob grad zufällig ein Raid stattfindet oder nicht.

Das beste dabei ist, man sieht so auch mal den Endgame Content, ist nicht soooo ein Klotz am Bein des Raids und kann dennoch sinnvoll
unterstützend wirken.

Lass dir also nie was von diesen Power-Raidern vormachen man braucht Rüstungsset X oder Y minimum. 
Das ist alles quatsch wenn Du nur ab und zu dabei bist. Die Dauerraider sind in der Regel eh mit der Zeit gut ausgerüstet und können einen
"3/4-Raid-tauglichen" schon kompensieren.

Gibt selbstredend so DKP-Verfechter, aber bei dem richtigen Haufen, guckt auch der Gelegenheitsspieler nicht nur in die Röhre.

Ich lass mich überraschen in wie weit sie die Leute zwingen Arena-Kämpfe zu veranstalten für annehmbare Ausrüstung.
Treibe mich selbst eher nur in den BG's rum, dank der Arbeit schwer eine Koordination für 2vs2, 3vs3 oder 5vs5 zu bewerkstelligen.
Hoffe man erlangt Arenapunkte auch im BG, keine Ahnung und wird man halt sehen.

gruß

Kickersen


----------



## FL_weazz (25. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> 3x 4h?




Was würde ich für soviel Zeit zum zocken geben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber du hast schon recht... aaaaaaaaaber: Spaß machts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thamann (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



Also hab mir hier 0 durchgelesen außer das vom TE.

Ich seh das so, auch Beruftätige Menschen haben sehr gute chancen in wow.
Ich hab auch nur 3 mal die woche ca 4-5 stunden zeit zum zocken (der rest Familie und Freunde)aber ich bin ein erfolgreicher raider der seit einiger zeit BT und SW raidet es dauert einfach ein wenig länger um auf den nötigen equiptstand zu kommen aber wenn es so weit ist hat man auch in den Raid inis sein spass man darf nur nie aufgeben


----------



## Phash (25. Oktober 2008)

WoW ist ein MMORPG - man erreicht hier nichts
man spielt, und unterhält sich
der Weg ist das Ziel

geile Items kriegste schon durch "AV Idlen" oder Hero Inis farmen
ein wenig bessere Items brauchen ein wenig mehr Anstrengung - aber von "erreichen" würde ich hier nicht sprechen

im RL kann man was erreichen, in einem Spiel... naja... nichts von Bestand eben

allerdings, mit 4*4 Stunden Zeit / Woche kannst du locker im gehobenen Mittelfeld Endgame-Content mitraiden

In meiner ExGilde wurde 3 mal die Woche geraidet - 2 mal 4 und einmal 8 Stunden - und wir waren immerhin auf einem recht guten Server immer so 3. - 8. mit den Kills (Azshara, Horde)
Man kann halt an Bossen 10 Stunden wipen, oder 50 - das kommt auf die Spieler an, wenn man ein wenig Intelligenz und Fingerfertigkeit besitzt, kann man durchaus den gleichen Content wie andere, die 5-7 Mal pro Woche 8 Stunden raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht braucht man 3-4 IDs mehr, aber die effektive Spielzeit allein is deutlich geringer zu halten


----------



## Karius (25. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt mehr darauf an wie effektiv Du deinen Zeit nutzt die Du on bist. Viele erfolgreiche Raider sind in normalen Beschäftigungsverhältnissen.

Das Problem ist es vielmehr, denke ich, als Gelegenheitsspieler gut zu werden. Wenn man mal was kann dann lässt es sich auch einigermaßen mithalten. Das ist nach meinem Empfinden das Hauptproblem. Man erkennt einfach meist den Unterschied in der spielerischen Klasse und den kompetitiven Anspruch. 
(Bei den meisten engagierten Gilden ist das nachequippen meist das kleinere Problem, das tatsächliche ist der sehr dünne Pool an entsprechen geübten Spielern. (auch oft mit Skill beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Allerdings bindet es zeitlich stark. Bei dir wären das 4x4h = 16 Std die Woche. Sagen wir du raidest 12h die woche. Also 3x. Das ist normal. (Wenn du eine Gilde mit passenden Raidzeiten findest)
Aber du bist an 3 Abenden gebunden. Das fixiert die Planung der Freizeitaktivitäten recht stark. Dort fällt vor allem auch Familie hinein. 
Hinzu kommt die Vorbereitung. Aber das lässt sich gut planen. Zur Not muss man bei Ebay farmen und sich einfach je ein paar Stacks Bufffood, Öle, Fläschchen und ähnliches auf Vorrat legen. 

Ohne passende Gildengemeinschaft ist das aber alles nicht wirklich denkbar.


----------



## Lapilatus (25. Oktober 2008)

Phash schrieb:


> WoW ist ein MMORPG - man erreicht hier nichts
> man spielt, und unterhält sich
> der Weg ist das Ziel
> 
> ...



Hallo,
also ich würde schon von "erreichen" sprechen, denn nicht umsonst gibt es das Erfolgssystem^^. Nebenbei man kann sowohl in RL was erreichen und dennoch in WoW.
Einer ist froh Level 70 erreicht zu haben.
Ein anderer ist froh den Highendcontent erreicht zu haben.
Einer freut sich endlich 150 Abzeichen erreicht zu haben.

Sehr wohl haben diese Dinge in WoW bestand zu einem, so lange für Content gesorgt ist in WoW und zu anderem in einem selber.
Denn wer wird sich nicht in 10 jahren oder mehr an die Zeit in WoW erinnern? Für mich ist das sehr wohl was beständiges.


----------



## Müllermilch (25. Oktober 2008)

Du darfst dir eben nicht zu hohe Ziele setzen.Als Gelegenheitsspieler darfst du nicht T6 in Angriff nehmen.Wenn es dir darum geht,Epix zu haben und nicht Grün-Blau in den Städten rumstehen zu müssen,geh ein paar Hero-Inis!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort gibts zum Teil auch ganz nette Sachen und dein Charakter hat schonmal ein Grund-Equip.Wenn du nun trotzdem Raiden möchtest leg dir einen Tag fest,wo du dir am Abend mal die Zeit nimmst und dir einen Random-Raid für Kara oder ZA suchst.Seitdem die Bosse 30% weniger HP haben sind die beiden Instanzen in 1 1/2-3H erledigt!Gruul und Magtheridon sind auch nicht mehr sehr Zeitaufwändig.Für mehr ist es dann trotzdem vorteilhafter wenn man eine Gilde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.PvP ist übrigens auch nicht Zeitfressend!Im PvP kannst du sogar voll Abräumen!Hol dir dein S2 Set,besorg dir nebenbei einen beliebigen Partner mit dem du einfach nur Arena machst,auf die Wertung kommt es hierbei nicht an,nur auf Punkte!Auch wenn es nicht viele sind kannst du dir davon nach einem Monat ein S3 Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und so immer weiter machen.Ein bisschen Talent gehört aber auch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach Funevents oder sonst was.Gibt doch genügend Sachen


----------



## Iffadrim (25. Oktober 2008)

Na ja, dass mit dem Zeitfresser ist so ne Sache.
Aber prinzipiel muss ich da zustimmen.

Aber auch wenn man genug Zeit hat, ist es dann eine Frage der Klasse wie oft und ob man überhaupt mitgenommen wird.

Seit dem 3er Patch hat sich da einiges geändert, aber seitdem die Inis abgeschwächt worden sind, sieht man doch sehr stark, dass das online sein zur reinen Gewohnheit geworden ist und nicht mehr primär wegen dem Spass.

Und Tätigkeiten Ingame ausser Achievmentpunkte sammeln oder Handwerkspunkte zu skillen und Gold durch Dailies scheffeln machen bis zum Addon eh wenig Sinn.

Das ist jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## RazZerrR (25. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das wow sehr sehr zeitaufwendig ist und wenn man berfustätig ist müsste man seine ganze freizeit vor dem computer verbringen um einigermaßen gut dabei zu sein


----------



## !Albador! (25. Oktober 2008)

joar wow is halt nen hobby wie jedes andre auch ... wenn gut gut sein willst musst du viel "üben" (spielen) ... 

Ich denke PVP is ne gute alternative um an ordentliches eq zu kommen womit man auch im pve gut klarkommt. Als Hunter is es auf jeden Fall so. Es dauert halt alles bisl länger wenn man weniger zeit hat aber damit muss man leben. Dafür gehst du ja sicher nich groß twinken oä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich hab z.B. nur ein 70er der s2 / Marken eq is, hab aber sicher nich weniger spaß am Spiel als jemand der 4 oder 5 full T6 chars hat. Und darauf kommts ja letztendlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugrim (25. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt immer drauf an, *wie* man spielt.
Das heißt, dass du zum Beispiel (so wie ich es im Moment mache) jede Woche vielleicht dreimal einloggst und nen paar Erfolge für dich sammelst, oder du gehst questen in den guten alten Gebieten. (Questbeschreibung lesen ist, für Leute die wenig Zeit haben zu raiden, eine spannende Abwechslung)

Demnach: Ich finde nicht, dass WoW nur für Arbeitlose und Schüler zugeschnitten ist, es kommt nur drauf an wie du dir deine Zeit einteilst und was du in WoW machst.

MFG Mugrim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (25. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> Da anscheinend 90% der Casuals unfähig sind, ihre Zeit ordentlich einzuteilen (Es gibt so viele berufstätige Leute mit Familie die es trotzdem gebacken bekommen, von 20 - 24 uhr zum raid zu erscheinen...) läuft das leider wirklich so ab... "omg zeitaufwand um was zu erreichen?!? nö kein bock! blizzard nerf content plx!!"... Man hats ja gesehen, sobald genug dieser lächerlichen heulthreads a la "omg wow nur was für hartz-4 empfänger?" erscheinen macht blizz alles NOCH einfacher...



Da ich als Casual so lebensuntüchtige Vollpfosten wie dich durchfüttere - vermutlich arbeitslos oder Student - und ich mein Leben nicht nach einem Spiel einteilen kann und will, habe ich den ganzen MMO Kram an den Nagel gehängt. Zeig mir mal bitteschön Raids, die um 23 Uhr beginnen? Danke für die Antwort. 
Leuten mit wenig Zeit, die einfach mal ne Runde zocken wollen, könnten sich auch mal WAR anschauen, ansonsten spiele ich jetzt wieder Shooter, da stunt einen kein Schurke und irgendwelche Tanks vs Stoffiegefechte gibts da auch nicht.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (25. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



Ich spiele WoW weil es mir Spass macht nicht weil ich iwas "erreichen" will oder das Bedürfniss auf digitalen Genitavlvergleich oder sonsteiges habe ! Ich lasse mir Zeit beim Leveln und spiele eher unregelmässig manchmal auch ne Woche oder länger garnicht je nach Lust und Laune! Für mich ist das richtig und gut so.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (25. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Oh mein Gott sag mal hackts bei dir oder was? Nur weil andere nicht den ganzen Tag im Keller sitzen sondern Freunde und/oder Beziehung haben und soziale Kontakte pflegen oder sogar arbeiten gehen denkst du das du was besseres bist weil du den ganzen Tag damit verbringst auf verbildlichte Nullen und Einser zu glotzen? Komm mal mim Leben klar!


----------



## Karius (25. Oktober 2008)

> viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht





Sayonara schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott sag mal hackts bei dir oder was?




Haltet den Thread von Schmutz frei. Das dient in keiner Weise der im Threadtitel beschriebenen Diskussion.


----------



## celion (25. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



richtig


----------



## celion (25. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Da ich als Casual so lebensuntüchtige Vollpfosten wie dich durchfüttere - vermutlich arbeitslos oder Student - und ich mein Leben nicht nach einem Spiel einteilen kann und will, habe ich den ganzen MMO Kram an den Nagel gehängt. Zeig mir mal bitteschön Raids, die um 23 Uhr beginnen? Danke für die Antwort.
> Leuten mit wenig Zeit, die einfach mal ne Runde zocken wollen, könnten sich auch mal WAR anschauen, ansonsten spiele ich jetzt wieder Shooter, da stunt einen kein Schurke und irgendwelche Tanks vs Stoffiegefechte gibts da auch nicht.



1. Nachtraids
2. vermisst dich glaube ich keiner


----------



## Atroniss (25. Oktober 2008)

die meisten Leute schreiben hie rMüll.

Zu mir:

Ich arbeite 40 Stunden die Woche,ich habe t 6 und paar SW loots.Mit meinen Gnommage.Es ist durchaus möglich das zu schaffen, ich habe ne eigene Raidgilde gegründet wo viele Leute drinne sind die ab 20 sind und arbeiten. WOW ist nicht mehr so wie vor BC, und mit den Add on wirds noch einfacher für Gelegenheitsspieler. Deswegen ja auch das Archievmentsystem, weil die Leute die nur am zocken sind auch aufgaben haben.


----------



## ReWahn (25. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Da ich als Casual so lebensuntüchtige Vollpfosten wie dich durchfüttere - vermutlich arbeitslos oder Student - und ich mein Leben nicht nach einem Spiel einteilen kann und will, habe ich den ganzen MMO Kram an den Nagel gehängt. Zeig mir mal bitteschön Raids, die um 23 Uhr beginnen? Danke für die Antwort.
> Leuten mit wenig Zeit, die einfach mal ne Runde zocken wollen, könnten sich auch mal WAR anschauen, ansonsten spiele ich jetzt wieder Shooter, da stunt einen kein Schurke und irgendwelche Tanks vs Stoffiegefechte gibts da auch nicht.


Wie du ohne Zeitaufwand für training in nem shooter zu genug skill kommen willst, um mit den pros mitzuhalten is mir auch schleierhaft... aber das is ne andere sache... 
btw sollte anhand meiner altersangabe hier relativ klar sein, adss ich (noch) kein student und auch nicht arbeitslos bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so seltsam sich das anhören mag: ich bin auch die meiste zeit des tages beschäftigt... (schule... 08 - 16 uhr...) mit Hausaufgaben nd dem restlichen kram bin ich meistens bis 18 oder 19 uhr ausgelastet...  is natürlich ideale zeit, weil da die meisten raids losgehen, aber ich kenne auch 2 gilden / raidgruppen, die um 22 uhr bzw 23.30 anfangen... 
Fakt ist aber nunmal, dass eigentlich in jedem raid ca 80% der leute auch berufstätig sind. und familie haben. und trotzdem die zeit finden, 2mal die woche abends 3 stunden zu raiden... unfassbar, nicht wahr? wie machen die das bloss? (manch einer behauptet, die hätten einfach das mit dem zeitmanagement besser drauf, aber da kann ja nix dran sien, niemals!)

WoW erfordert quasi fast null zeitaufwand im vergleich ddazu, wie es früher mal war (good times :/), und leute, die jetzt noch am heulen sind, sie könnten ja immer noch nicht mit 1 stunde pro woche die raids rocken gehen einem einfach auf den keks.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Oktober 2008)

celion schrieb:


> 1. Nachtraids
> 2. vermisst dich glaube ich keiner



Punkt 2 volle Zustimmung ... dieses dümmliche "Sozialgelaber" ist wirklich unterste Schublade ,getreu dem Motto: "Als "Schüler" "Student" "Arbeitsloser" hast du natürlich nicht das Recht WoW zu spielen und hier deine Meinung kund zu tun ...  das diese Leute auch einfach nicht aussterben  ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba-Noob (26. Oktober 2008)

Mit BC wurde schon den Berufstätigen und denjenigen, die nicht so viel (WoW-)Zeit zur Verfügung haben, entgegengekommen. Die Inis sind in 1 - 2 Stunden machbar, viele mittlerweile durch Nerfs auch nur noch die Hälfte. Für BRT (clear) brauchte man im Classic WoW schon 5,6 Stunden, Stratholme ca. 4 (clear), selbst Kloster zu Anfang dauerte schnell mal 2 - 3 Stunden (alle 4 Instanzen). Und das Prinzip setzt Blizz in WotLK fort. Die Inis sollen in ca. 1 Std. machbar sein.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Oktober 2008)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Mit BC wurde schon den Berufstätigen und denjenigen, die nicht so viel (WoW-)Zeit zur Verfügung haben, entgegengekommen. Die Inis sind in 1 - 2 Stunden machbar, viele mittlerweile durch Nerfs auch nur noch die Hälfte. Für BRT (clear) brauchte man im Classic WoW schon 5,6 Stunden, Stratholme ca. 4 (clear), selbst Kloster zu Anfang dauerte schnell mal 2 - 3 Stunden (alle 4 Instanzen). Und das Prinzip setzt Blizz in WotLK fort. Die Inis sollen in ca. 1 Std. machbar sein.



Kommt mir alles sehr entgegen ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haro3777 (26. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



hallo zusammen,

also 3 x die woche 4 std. sind doch noch recht viel zeit. in 4 std. schafft man aber noch eine menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich arbeite, habe eine frau und 2 kinder und spiele so. 2-3 mal die woche max. 2-3 std.!!! meistens sogar weniger. und da kann ich dir sagen, dass es wirklich kaum zeit für ini's und raid's ist. ich mache aber immer das beste draus.

evt. solltest du lieber 1-2 mal die woche spielen und dafür dann mal 5-6 std.. musst halt immer schauen, wie sich das mit freundin, freunden, familie und hobbys in einklang bringen lässt. 

p.s. es kommen noch zeiten, wo kinder dazu kommen. und dann wird deine persönliche freizeit noch geringer. aber in 10 jahren spiele ich evt. mit meinen kindern wow 2 oder 3.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
haro3777


----------



## Oolie (26. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......




überleg du mal, ob du vielleicht das topic nicht richtig verstanden hast... und ganz nebenbei: WoW ist für alle da, nicht nur für hardcore-zocker, suchties und hartz-4-empfänger.

Und Blizz hat mehr interesse an casuals, da sie auf ihre spielzeit gerechnet mehr monatliche beiträge einbringen^^

B2T: Wie schon von vielen erwähnt ist es zur Zeit relativ einfach Raid-Content zu erleben. 1x die Woche sollte dafür reichen. Musst ja nicht alle 25er-Raids an einem Tag versuchen, sondern die T4-Kombo und ZA mal abklappern...


----------



## Neme16 (26. Oktober 2008)

Mit Wrath soll das ja alles casual gamer gerechter werden . Aber das Spiel wäre auch sinnlos wenn jeder casual gamer endcontent sieht . Das Spiel muss auch noch ne Herausforderung bleiben. Mit den 30% weniger Leben ist das richtig scheisse geworden und macht null spass wenn man als Top Gilde BT und SW an einem Tag schafft ...


----------



## Anduris (26. Oktober 2008)

Naja als Casual-Gamer haste eig. nicht sehr große Chancen, WoW PvE-mäßig richtig zu rocken, das heißt den End-Content zu sehen und ihn erfoglreich zu meistern. Das ist meine Meinung! Natürlich kann man es auch schaffen. Im PvP siehts dagegen ganz anders aus.


----------



## Sunflower9590 (26. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde man muss nich immer innis gehen und raiden...
ich mach nächstes jahr im mai abitur, und bin dadurch schulisch halt stark eingebunden, dazu kommen noch freunde und hobbys, zocke so max. 2 stunden am tag und ich muss sagen...ich war mit meinen beiden 70er ( jäger und krieger) und meiner 54er mage noch nie in ner inni und mir macht das spiel trotzdem spass....muss man immer innis gehen? muss man das beste equip haben? muss man alle erfolgspunkte haben? (was meiner meinung nach eh nur virtueller schwanzvergleich ist...) ich finde ja nich....wenn einem das spiel auch so spass macht warum nich?
meine prioritäten in wow liegen eher auf berufe skillen, chars hochleveln, g verdienen, aber ncih der tollste und beste zu sein und mein ganzes leben in i-welchen innis verbracht zu haben....

aber ich finde es echt traurig wie man teilweise als noob bezeichnet wird nur weil man nich das beste equip hat....dann denk cih mir immer ..gut ich bin vllt nen noob aber ich hab auch noch real life...das solltest du dir auch denken, und dir keine sorgen darum machen ob du mitkommst oder nich...bei wow muss man ncih mitkommen, im leben muss man mitkommen...


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Oktober 2008)

Mir will nicht klar werden, was Blizzard denn noch machen soll, damit die Gelegenheitsspieler vollkommen zufrieden sind.
Ab wann fühlen sich solche Leute denn als 'erfolgreich' in WoW? Was fehlt euch denn so sehr, dass einige einfach keinen Spielspaß erlangen?


----------



## RED DEVIL (26. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Tja,wenn du sonst nix hast im Leben ausser WoW musst du so Antworten.Schreib doch ne Petition an Blizz mit der Forderung allen ,,sogenannten Gelegenheitsspieler,,ein Spielverbot zu erteilen,d.h.jeder der nicht min. 5-8 Stunden täglich zockt muss raus.
Mir ist es jedenfalls völlig schnuppe wie ich im Game rumlaufe,hauptsache ich hab so meinen Spass dabei,und dafür muss ich nicht 3x die woche Raiden.WennBlizz für uns mal wieder was Erleichtert...auch gut.Sollen die ,,sogenannten Pros,, doch meckern,ist mir egal..hrhrhr.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Mir will nicht klar werden, was Blizzard denn noch machen soll, damit die Gelegenheitsspieler vollkommen zufrieden sind.
> Ab wann fühlen sich solche Leute denn als 'erfolgreich' in WoW? Was fehlt euch denn so sehr, dass einige einfach keinen Spielspaß erlangen?



Erlange ich schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Diskussion ist wie meistens ein wenig aus dem Ruder gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin auch ein berufstätiger Familienvater und ich denke mal, dass ich ein anderes Thema so gut füllen kann
weil ich es bin. 

(aus der Sicht des Hybridkrieger - welches mein Mainchar ist)

Zum Raiden - wenn man in einer Gilde ist, die in den mittleren Instanzen raidet - findet man immer wieder
ein Plätzchen und schafft es mal schon ab 19 UHr sich von der Familie loszusagen (aber nicht zu oft, das will man
ja auch nicht ;-)

Bei mit hat sich dies aber geändert, da meine Gilde - ich freu mich natürlich für sie - ins Highendcontent gewechselt ist
und somit das Equip zwischen mir und den Raidern schon etwas weiter auseinander driftet 
(und zwanghaft mitgezogen zu werden möchte ich nicht, denn ich möchte schon was zum erfolg beitragen)

Raidzeiten sind meist für uns Gelegenheitsspielern nicht einzuhalten - 18:30 oder 19 Uhr unter der Woche und 17 Uhr am Wochenende
- für mich so gut wie nie einzuhalten - meist bin ich ab 21 uhr oder später on und da ist das meiste schon gelaufen oder
die Raids voll bzw. kaum einer hört da noch auf wenn um 23 Uhr schon Raidende ist.

Was bleibt - Randomraids wie Kara (wobei hier oft nach den stats gefragt wird) wie auch bei Gruul und Maggi.

Zul'Aman hatte ich so gut wie keine Chance - wegen der Klasse und auch meinen Zeiten.

Was bleibt, tja - ich habe für mich das Exploren gewählt und auch das sammeln von seltenen Gegenständen oder
das erstellen eines mächtigen Level 1 PvP-Gnoms ^^

Für das Level70 PvP, ist man als Gelegenheitsspieler zu schlecht um wirklich was zu reissen, wobei ich sagen muss, dass
ich keine Lust hab meine Onlinezeiten nur für PvP in den festgelegten Gebieten zu machen. (zu öde)


Fazit, man kann als Gelegenheitsspieler schon etwas erreichen und sein Equip recht gute ausstatten
am Einführungstag des Erfolgssystems konnte ich deutlich sehen wo meine stärken liegen 1978 Quest hatte ich bis dahin
abgeschlossen - eine beachtliche Zahl für einen Gelegenheitsspieler wie ich denke.

Exploren ist auch noch eine gute Abwechslung, wobei es nicht jedem liegt und von Blizzard meist schwerer gemacht wird ^^
Aber Wiederstand ist zwecklos, die Welt von WoW wird erkundet werden ;-)

Naja, bald kommt das neue Leveln und die Equipunterschiede werden in den nächsten Monaten wieder sehr klein werden.
Da kann man auch als Gelegenheitsspieler wieder etwas mithalten und sich mitreissen lassen - das muss man nutzen..

Denn die Kluft wird wieder größer werden.

Gruß

Brandolf, der seine Erfolge/Ziele im Spiel WoW gefunden und zu 97% erreicht hat.

Raiden und PvP ist nicht alles


----------



## Freakypriest (27. Oktober 2008)

Gegen den meisten meinungen hier denke ich das dies gut möglich ist.

Ich selbst spiele 2x-3x die woche a 4stunden und habe auch mein t6 und sw bis twins clear. Wenn man die zeit genau auf die Raidzeiten legen kann wie ich ist das eigentlich kein Problem alle 2-3 wochen am we mal nen tag farmen reinschieben dann passts zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Turgon! (27. Oktober 2008)

Denke das Blizzard immer mehr darauf hinarbeitet das auch Gelegenheitspieler was im Spiel erreichen können.


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Turgon! schrieb:


> Denke das Blizzard immer mehr darauf hinarbeitet das auch Gelegenheitspieler was im Spiel erreichen können.



Was sollen sie denn noch alles machen, es ist für jeden Gelegenheitsspieler was dabei und das in jedem Gebiet des Spiels. Sogar Sunwell kann man mit 2x 4 Stunden in der Woche schaffen, natürlich mit dem gewissen Talent und Ehrgeiz.
Aber Leute die 4-6 Hobbys haben werden weiterhin nicht alles sehen können, es gibt keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau.


----------



## Pereace2010 (27. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Im Endcontent wird es wirklich schwer, da die Termine dort schon ziemlich strikt sind. Ich für meinen Teil bin bis zu Gruul/Maggi gegangen, alles was danach kam war mir zu "stressig", *da man gerade mit Familie nicht immer alles vorraus planen kann und die Familie steht bei mir nun mal an erster Stelle.*




richtig. Ich würde auch gerne besser vorran kommen und so oft es geht raiden gehen aber naja es fehlt halt die Zeit =)


----------



## MadSquare (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du 3x die Woche zu festgsetzten Terminen raiden gehn kannst (meist 3-4 im zeitraum zwischen 19 und 24 uhr) steht endgame content eigentlich nichts im weg. evtl solltest du am wochende oder sonst irgentwann auch farmen gehn, so dass es für nächste woche reicht.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (27. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



RISCHTISCH so seh ich das auch


----------



## Madrake (27. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...




Kann demzufolge zustimmen...

bei mir würde es so aussehen - u.a. auch ein Grund warum ich nicht mehr WoW spiele...

sehr früh aufstehen (noch vor 6 Uhr) - täglich wochentags
nach der Arbeit evtl. Einkaufen zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr spätestens zu Hause.

Raiden wenn möglich nur bis ca. 22 Uhr möglich - und am PvP hab ich kein Interesse. Ich kann nicht bis um 23 Uhr oder 0 Uhr mitraiden, wenn ich wieder um 5 Uhr aufstehen muss, um am nächsten Tag zur Arbeit zu gehen... Und meist fangen die Raids erst gegen 19 Uhr an - bzw. dann noch mit Verzögerung...

Eine Weile hab ich das mitgemacht - bis ich die Übermüdungen nicht mehr stoppen konnte, die ich am nächsten Morgen immer wieder hatte - nach den Raids... - von daher hab ich dann gesagt, die Arbeit ist mir wichtiger als das Raiden...

Das lief dann so ab... - wir bekamen in T5 Instanzen 2 - 3 Bosse down. 3 war eine Seltenheit. Bzw. oder waren dann auf dem Weg zum dritten, und ich musste gehen - aufgrund morgens früh raus. Ich wurde nicht gekickt, bzw. aufgelegt ich solle doch mal die komplette Zeit des Raids mitgehen... - ich bekam DKP Abzug, was mir egal war... - aber im Endeffekt war es mir selber nicht Recht da der Rest warten musste auf Ersatz usw, bzw. konnten dann nur noch Trashmob Farmen - weil ihnen ein Heiler dann fehlte.

Wochenende sieht so aus, das ich zweimal die Woche auch WE Dienst habe, von daher auch eher unzuverlässig. Und zudem weiß ich bessere Sachen wenn es am Sa/ So schöneres Wetter ist zu tun als zu Raiden...


Als Gelegentheitsspieler - also dies Casuals - hat man wirklich nicht viel von WoW... - man kann zwar dann auf Level 80 kommen, jedoch hört es da dann auch auf. Man kann PvP betreiben, woran da der Sinn liegt soll mir das mal erklären... - aber im PvE raiden und so kann man vergessen - wenn man einen beruflichen vollgestopften Terminplaner schon von vornherein hat.
Ich weiß nicht wie Casuals es gebacken bekommen sollen, dem Stand den die Raidgilden aufzwingen mitzuhalten. Und Random in irgendeine Raidinstanz zu gehen, hm... - da kann ich meine Freizeit auch anders gestalten und Nervenschonender...
Beim PvP das ich als Abstumpfend - wie eine Kopie von Diablo Hack & Slay - finde, weiß ich nicht hab ich keine Erfahrung, ob das so der Hit für Casuals sein soll...

Im eigentlich Sinne ist das Highendspiel - ja es beginnt mit Karazhan im Moment mit BC, bzw. heroinstanzen - für Casuals beim Release von dem AddOn unerreichbar gewesen... - nur mit den einzelnen Nerfs wurde es demzufolge immer mehr der Masse angeboten - aber trotzdem Randomraids sind und werden es auch bleiben - Nervenaufreibend...

mfg Madrake



Edit: @ Imba-Noob:

Die Auflistung mag zwar stimmen das die meisten BC Inzen in 1 - 2 Stunden gecleart werden können... - jedoch bis man eine Gruppe zusammen hat - die halbwegs das schaffen kann in der Zusammenstellung -.- meist die doppelte Zeit kann das dauern, und das ist abschreckend... - da macht schon eine Gruppensuche für komplett Stratholme über 2 Stunden mehr Spaß wenn man sich in der Inze 4 - 5 Stunden aufhält an einem verregnetem Sonntag. Als wenn man 3 Stunden für Labby sucht und sich in der Inze nichtmal 2 Stunden verbringt... - das steht nicht in der Relation - ebenso diese Randomraids Sucherei


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> sehr früh aufstehen (noch vor 6 Uhr) - täglich wochentags
> nach der Arbeit evtl. Einkaufen zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr spätestens zu Hause.



Was hat dich zum Beispiel daran gehindert, selbst einen Raid aufzumachen für Leute die halt nicht bis 18 Uhr arbeiten sondern nur bis 16 oder 17 Uhr?
Diese frage solltest du dir stellen, denn ein Großteil der Arbeitnehmer arbeitet bis 18Uhr oder sogar noch länger. Nur durch diese tatsache haben sich Raidzeiten wie 19 Uhr oder ab 20 Uhr überhaupt erst etabliert. Aber keiner hat jemals verboten, dass ein Raid früher anfangen kann.
Auf unserem Server gibt es einen Raid für Nachtschichtler, diese waren sogar in Sunwell unterwegs und dass bei Raidzeiten zwischen 12-16 Uhr.

Das einzige was dich von deinem "Erfolg", der dir ja wichtig zu sein scheint, getrennt hat, war dein Ehrgeiz selbst einen Raid aufzumachen oder die Verantwortung zu übernehmen für eine Planung und anwerbung neuer Mitglieder. Aber dass die Raids so spät erst anfangen ist eine Ausrede.


----------



## snif07 (27. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat eine zu große Community um es allen recht zu machen.

Blizzard kann nicht auf jeden einzelnen Spieler eingehn sondern nur auf die Masse - Casuals
Ich bin selbst Casual. 

Casual Gamer freundlicher gehts fast nicht mehr...
Auf meinem Server suchen sie Leute für MH Random grp.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu Classic WoW undenkbar !

Aber ich denk der Casual wird erst zufrieden wenn's T-Set's für wenig Gold beim Händler gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hicks1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke auch das man als Gelegenheitsspieler noch genug erreichen kann.

Momentan und wohl auch mit dem Addon ist es möglich an recht passables PVP Equip zu bekommen. Zudem gibt es nun mit den Achievements einiges zu tun.

Inis und wohl auch die Raids mit Lichkönig die ja im 10er absolvierbar sind wird sicher auch drinnen sein. Gerade mit den künftigen 10er Inis bietet es sich an ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu suchen und damit die Raids zu bestreiten.

Werde das selber auch so versuchen. Und wenn es mir nicht gelingt den Endcontent zu sehn. Was solls. Wie man an Naxx sieht kommen einige Raidinstanzen eh wieder bzw seh ich sie mir dann mit 80ig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (27. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was hat dich zum Beispiel daran gehindert, selbst einen Raid aufzumachen für Leute die halt nicht bis 18 Uhr arbeiten sondern nur bis 16 oder 17 Uhr?



ich war ja selber einer der Raidleiter, der Gilde... - machte die 10er Raids zum Teil auf Eigeninitiative auch Random (Kara und ZA)... mit der Zeit da es auch so wie ständig PvP ist das wie ein 0/8/15 abgefarme udn man hat selber keine Lust am Raiden und für 25er Raids fehlen um die Uhrzeit die Leute/ Personen (jedenfalls auf dem Server von mir) - oder haben noch keine Lust...

Wie es mit WotLK werden soll wenn man 10er Raids durchweg hat - kA - und btw. auch wenn man 10er Raids durchweg machen könnte, werd ich meinen Heiler nicht mehr auspacken, bzw. Account reaktivieren. Es wäre zwar eine Alternative das als Lösung zu sehen das man durchweg alles mit 10er Raids durchzuspielen, jedoch wie schon unten genannt... - Wartezeit und Dauer der einzelnen Isntanzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis mehr... es gibt noch mehr Punkte, denen ich sehr kritisch gegenüber stehe...

Abgesehen davon Random Sucherei wie schon in meinem Edit vom vorgehenden Post - die Sucherei alleine übertrifft zum Teil mehr als die doppelte Zeit, die man alleine dafür benötigt für die Instanz selber... - da Lob ich mir noch immer an einem verregneten Sonntagnachmittag über 3 Stunden in dem LFM Channel zu hängen, und für 4 - 5 Stunden BRT komplett bzw. Strath komplett... - das ist noch gerechtfertigt - die Wartezeit zum eigentlicher Dauer für die Inze...


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Dann such dir doch nicht immer neue Leute, sondern nutze deine Kontakte um eine feste Gruppe an Leuten zu involvieren, nicht anders ist es möglich. Natürlich ist es Zeitaufwendig und manchmal auch nervend, aber es ist möglich wenn man es nur will.

Anders geht es in anderen Hobbys schließlich auch nicht.


----------



## Maddwarf (27. Oktober 2008)

> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



Na ja..... ich sag Dir mal wie das bei mir ist....

Selbstständig, Haus, Frau, 2 Kinder...... trotzdem im High End Content vertreten.

Ich habe mit meiner Frau ein Abkommen....... ich darf 2 Abende die Woche Raiden,, also feste termine und Sie hat dafür ein Abend frei, an dem Sie tun und lassen kann was Sie möchte...... und ich mich um die Kinder kümmer.

Da die Kleine erst 1 Jahr alt ist und somit gerade eine sehr anstrengende Zeit ansteht, ist meine Frau sehr oft bereits um 20:30 auf dem Weg ins bett..... nimmt dort den laptop, surft bissl und schaut Fern dabei.. so entspannt Sie eben auf Ihrer Art. Diese Zeit nutze ich dann für`s Farmen, Questen, PVP usw......

Aber diese Zeit ist eben nicht fest, das heißt, wenn Möglich ja, wenn nicht dann eben nicht, kein problem damit.

Samstag und Sonntag sind Familien Tage.... da werde ich wie oben beschrieben lediglich Abends online sein, wenn alle im bett sind und/oder wir nicht auf Achse sind. Tagsüber bleibt da keine zeit zum spielen und ganz ehrlich, will ich das auch nicht... sind meine einzigen 2 Tage an denen ichTagsüber zeit für die Kinder habe.. ausserdem gibt es Sachen wie Einkaufe, Haushalt, Rasenmähen, die auch erledigt werden müßen.

Somit habe ich meine 2 Raidtage die Woche, an denen ich von 19 - 23 raide und das mit Erfolg. Danach vlt. noch Arena oder eben mal ne kleine Inze zum relaxen. Rest in WOW wird dann gemacht, wenn es die zeit ergibt.....

Daher stimme ich Dir nicht zu, das man mit weniger Zeit nicht zum Erfolg kommen kann..... denn schau meinen Char an, ich kann mich nicht beschweren.

Aber was Du nie vergessen darfst..... versau Dein RL nicht wegen so einem KACKSPIEL !!!!


----------



## Efgrib (27. Oktober 2008)

wow ist mittlerweile dermassen casual-freundlich,  und wird es mit wotlk noch mehr werden: noch kürzere innis, alle raids in 10er versionen, demnächst bg-anmeldung von überall her (danke aoc, danke war).
wenn man natürlich die allerbeste ausrüstung und zwar als erster haben will, ja dann muss man schon mehr zeit einbringen, aber muss man das denn? das spiel verlangt es zumindest nicht. nicht das spiel spannt einen zu sehr ein, nicht das spiel macht einem druck und zwingt einen zu irgendetwas - nur man selbst ist es, also schiebt eure unfähigkeit eine vernünftige einstellung zu haben net auf das spiel, es ist eure charakterschwäche!


----------



## Dreidan (27. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Dann such dir doch nicht immer neue Leute, sondern nutze deine Kontakte um eine feste Gruppe an Leuten zu involvieren, nicht anders ist es möglich. Natürlich ist es Zeitaufwendig und manchmal auch nervend, aber es ist möglich wenn man es nur will.
> 
> Anders geht es in anderen Hobbys schließlich auch nicht.



Welche anderen Hobbies sind da gemeint? Man kann eine Sportart wie Tischtennis, Fußball und was es da noch gibt nicht mit WoW vergleichen.

Wenn sich Leute zum Fußballspielen treffen, ein Verein zum Beispiel, und der Torwart ist krank, dann geht der zweite Torwart oder einfach ein anderer ins Tor. Dann kannst du Fußball spielen. In WoW magst du zwei Heiler in der F-List haben. Einer ist woanders unterwegs, der andere nicht online. Was willst du dann tun, den Jäger heilen lassen? Das geht aber nicht und schon kannst du die Inze nicht mehr machen weil du unter Umständen 2 Stunden suchen musst. 

Dein Vergleich hinkt aber schon viel früher.

Eine Online Gemeinschaft, die WoW nun einmal ist folgt anderen Regeln. Man ist mehr oder weniger anonym und viele neigen deshalb zu sehr unsozialem Verhalten wenn ihnen etwas nicht passt, denn sie können dafür nicht belangt werden. 
Ein Verein hingegen schaut es sich nicht dauerhaft an, wenn ein Spieler mitten im Spiel sagt "Bäh ich hab keine Lust mehr, ich geh jetzt." oder zu einem Spieltermin zusagt und dann nicht auftaucht. In WoW kannst du dir das alles erlauben, denn mal ehrlich wie lange dauert es, bis sich dein Verhalten rumgesprochen hat und dich keiner mehr mitnehmen will. Ich denke das passiert nie.


----------



## Wynd (27. Oktober 2008)

im grunde hat der TE (leider) recht: wer einem normalen vollzeit-job nachgeht und nur abends und am WE zeit hat, ist mMn schon ein wenig benachteiligt.

ich selbst bin mitglied einer kleinen, aber erfolgreichen gilde. MH & co. waren dort schon vor dem nerf kein problem. ich selbst raide dort aus zeit gründen nicht mit sondern gehe mit einer anderen gruppe 2 x die woche. ich verbringe so in der woche ca. 20 h mit wow und am wochenende nochmal 10 - 12 h. für meine gilde ganz klar: gelegenheitsspieler oder neudeutsch: casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. mehr zeit kann ich persönlich dem spiel nicht widmen (auch wenn ich das manchmal gern würde) wenn ich noch ein wenig RL mit freunden/in, bekannten, familie usw. haben möchte. mein raid sieht das ähnlich und so kommen wir in den instanzen natürlich nicht sooo schnell voran, wie gruppen die 5 x die woche gehen. entsprechend "normal" ist auch mein equipment. ich habe mich damit abgefunden aufgrund der "behinderung job" einfach zum spielerischen mittelfeld zu gehören. spaß habe ich trotzdem!

...und ich vertrete nach wie vor den standpunkt dass allen spielern jeder content des spiels zugänglich/möglich sein sollte, denn alle bezahlen ja auch das gleiche.


----------



## Niranda (27. Oktober 2008)

rate mal warum die goldverkäufer so viel gewinn machen..
und steuern für den kauf von ingamegold sind auch schon im gespräch


----------



## Madrake (27. Oktober 2008)

@ Vorposter "Dreidan" - ja ich hätte auch totalquote machen können...

im großen und ganzen hast du Recht...

bei Vereinen wenn man da vermehrt im Training nicht aufkreuzt wird man irgendwann mal wenn man wiederkommen sollte vom Trainer zur Rede gestellt - was das soll... bzw. bekommt ne Sanktion das man die kommende "Punktspiele" nicht auflaufen darf...

Beim WoW fehlt das innersoziale System, man chattet zwar miteinander aber hat sich im Großen und Ganzen nie wirklich gesehen... - bzw. macht auch so sehr wenig wenn überhaupt was miteinander im RL. Man trifft sich in WoW unternimmt in WoW etwas - das wars dann auch schon.

Wie schon Vorposter genannt hatte... auch ich habe nur 20 oder 25 Slots in der FL + Gilde, und auch die FL Leute, wenn es hoch kommt sind ca. maximal 15 on gewesen (weil auch Twinks von denen vermerkt sind)... - haben etwas andres vor, nur wenig Zeit, sind selber woanders Raiden usw. oder einfach keine Lust auf diese Instanz...

Bei andren Mannschaftsportarten (wenn man das wirklich mal so vergleichen könnte - eSport tauglich WoW?) ist das so, dann schickt der Trainer (Raidleiter?) einen andren ins Spiel, der die Aufgabe übernehmen kann - jedoch wenn keiner will, on ist, geht das nicht... - dann muss man weitersuchen...


Und das mit Inzen noch kürzer usw. wenn die Sucherei nicht länger wäre als die Inze selber wäre das wirklich in Ordnung... - aber meist sieht das so aus... 3/5 suchen Tank oder Heiler + DD der CC Fähigkeiten hat... - hm eine Stunde verrinnt, der erste DD geht, hab nich was andres vor... - ok 2/5 Tank oder Heiler und 2 DD's suchen für xy... - usw. ich kenne das zu Gute... - und selbst auf wahllos durchwhispern bekommt man entweder nichst zurück oder nein danke...  -> davor wird aber Gilde oder FL gefragt..., versteht sich...


da bleib ich lieber bei meinem RL-Sport - und habe so soziale Kontakte - und keine solche Mentalität heute hab ich mal wieder Lust, och mir passt das nicht, ich geh wieder off... - das geht nicht beim Sport - da sagt der Trainer was ansteht - wenns einem nicht passt wie oben schon steht der setzt für die nächsten Punktspiele aus - darf auf der Tribüne sitzen... Aber für sowas sind manche Randoms, auch wenn man einen eigentständigen Raidplaner bauen sollte, sich zu fein, entweder tragen die sich dann doch ein, kommen aber nicht... - oder kommen viel verspätet und sagen nicht das es später werden kann - auf sowas ist kein Verlass...

^ich bezieh mich auf die Community

mfg Madrake


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab einen Vollzeitjob, Freundin, raide im Endcontent und kein Problem das alles locker zu schaffen.

Na gut, meine Freundin sehen ich nur am Wochenende aber die ist noch in Berufslehre und somit ist das auch besser, da sie dann in Ruhe ihre Huasaufgaben für die Schule uns sonstiges Zeugs machen kann. Montag bis Donnerstag zocke ich jeden Abend und an 3 von diesen Tagen raidet auch meine Gilde je 4 Stunden. Wir haben es mit "wenig" Zeitaufwand sehr weit gebracht. Das Wochenende gehört meiner Freundin und so passt das alles tip top. Andere Hobbys habe ich nur wenige. Im Winter etwas Snowboarden, hat sich aber durch das Leistungsasthma das bei mir fest gestellt wurde, stark verringert und im Sommer bin ich etwas am Kitesurfen lernen, was besser geht, da es dann warm ist. Habe mir letztens noch ein Motorrad gekauft und das macht auch sehr viel Spass. Freunde habe ich ein paar aber das ewige Party gehen, zu saufen und abfeiern wurde mir irgend wann zu doof und zu teuer.


----------



## Martok (27. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



hmm kann ich verstehen das man mit dem zeitaufwand nicht in der wow-elite mitspielen , kann.

such dir doch einfach ein game wo equip nicht so wichtig ist, z.B.  HDRO und joine dann einen RP - Server, wo das noch mal weniger wichtig ist als auf einem normalen server.

oder 2. option:
mach dir nichts aus dem equip-vorteil der anderen. genisse deinen char. auch wenn er nur grün/blau ist.


----------



## Hadez6666 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auf Berufstätig und ich Raide 3-5x Die Woche (3x 25er mit Main MH/BT 2x Mit Twink Kara/Gruul/Maggi) und es funktioniert. Klar ist WOW zeitaufwendig aber welches Hobby ist das nicht? ich spiele meist von 17-23 Uhr und am WE wie es mir halt grad passt.

Klar muss man sich halt klar Grenzen setzen wie oft und wie lang und vor allem was man spielt. Will jmd z.B. im Casual-Bereich Spielen reichen 3x die Woche 4 Std völlig aus aber je weiter man will desto mehr Arbeit und Zeit muss man in dieses Spiel Stecken. Man muss halt überlegen wann muss ich Arbeiten wann hab ich Frei was will ich dann tun?!

Die Gilde muss man sich halt nicht nach Kriterien aussuchen wie Sind die Leute alle nett? Das steht an zweiter stelle wenn man vorran kommen will. Die Erste frage sollte sein Passt die Gilde zu mir und passe ich zu der Gilde? Damit meine ich z.B. Ziele, Zeiten und Verhalten vor, Während und nach dem Raid danach kann man schauen ob sie auch nett sind. Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach die meisten. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Gilde getroffen die ich auf Ignore packen musste.

Was bringt einem eine Gilde wo alle nett sind aber man selber völlig fehl am Platz? z.B. Jemand der gern und viel Raiden möchte in einer Casual-Gilde die grad mal alle paar wochen einen Kara Raid aufgestellt bekommt? Das macht einen nur selber unzufrieden und bringt der Gilde nur missmut. 

WOW bietet viele Chancen für Berufstätige du kannst auch Items per Heroic Marken bekommen das ist schon einmal ein Großer Schritt. Aber zeit muss man halt Investieren wenn man was gewinnen will das  ist im Berufsleben auch so. Wo ich Absolut dagegen bin ist Items einfach zu Verschenken meiner Meinung nach soll man wenn man haben will auch dafür was tun.

Ich habe nichts gegen Casuals die einfach keine Zeit haben und nicht können sei es aus Beruflichen oder Privaten gründen ich habe nur was gegen Casuals die NICHT wollen und trotzdem fordern das Sie leichter an Items kommen sowas bezeichnet man als Schmarotzer das sind nämlich die Typen die sich ein neues Spiel kaufen und sofort die Cheats für die beste Rüstung und max Gold suchen und sich aufregen das der Herrsteller sie nicht gleich mitgeliefert hat.


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auche einen Fulltimejob, freundin, und mach nebenbei noch noch so Sachen wie DJ und Musikproduzent im Techno bereich, und hab auch bis auf SWP alles regelmäßig geraidet. In der Woche arbeiten, abends WoW/raiden (2-3 in der Woche). Am Wochenende Freundin, Familie und in Discos auflegen, und das funktioniert wunerbar. Fühlt sich niemand vernachlässigt, weder meine Freundin, noch meine Familie, noch meine Gilde ^^


----------



## Nachtrot (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich arbeite täglich von 7:00 - 15:30 Uhr und  habe dennoch Zeit 3x die Woche mit der Gilde von 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr zu raiden. Gestern Kil'jaeden und Mu'ru down und ich bin kein ProGamer.


----------



## Nibirion (27. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte sich immer die Frage stellen, wozu spiele ich?
Spiele ich der Items wegen, wegen des Goldes, um Anerkennung, um höhere Erfolge zu erleben? Oder wegen des Spaßes?

Mein Freund und ich spielen beide, erst, seit April; sind beide berufstätig (AZ 06.45 Uhr - 16.15 Uhr).

Wir schaffen es ohne Probleme nach den üblichen Erledigungen nach der Arbeit (Putzen, Sport, Einkaufen o.ä.) Zeit fürs Spiel zu haben...
Ob ich mich nun Abends vor den Fernseher hocke oder spiele.... dann spiel ich lieber *g*.

Soziale Kontakte sind die gleichen wie vorher auch, teilweise sogar noch mehr, des Spieles wegen.

Denke schon, dass man mit ner vernünftigen Zeitplanung alles unter einem Hut kriegen sollte.
Jedoch sollte man sich nicht zu hohe Ziele setzen, denn zb um imba Raider zu werden.... haben wir nicht die Zeit; wollen wir aber auch gar nicht.
Ich persönlich will mich nicht einem Spiel gegenüber verpflichten 3-5x die Woche zwingend on zu sein. Wenn ich mal kein Bock hab, oder was anderes dazwischen kommt.. dann geht dsa halt vor, da möchte ich nicht angeflamed werden für.... denn, es ist nur ein Spiel.

Was ich jedoch schon wichtig finde ist, dass mein Freund ebenfalls spielt (machen halt Ingame sehr viel zusammen, Inis, ZA, Kara etc.)

Ich kann mir nicht vorspielen, dass ich alleine zocken würde, während mein Freund im anderen Zimmer zb. jeden Abend vor dem Fernseher hängen würde. Ich denke schon, dass das die Beziehung auf Dauer belasten würde. Aber so ists perfekt.. wir haben beide Spaß am Spiel und haben auch den gleichen Spiel-zeit-rhythmus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt.. alles abhängig davon, was man erreichen möchte (Events, ZA, Kara, HC Inis reichen mir zb. ...... zur Zeit)


----------



## Gerbalin (27. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt immer drauf an welche Vorstellungen man von dem Spiel hat und wie das Privatleben aussieht. WoW kann, muss aber nicht, sehr viel Zeit kosten aber da muss jeder eben seine eigenen Prioritäten setzen. Sicher haben Arbeitslose, Leute ohne Partner, Leute mit Teilzeitjob, Schüler, Stundenten, Menschen die keinen Sport betreiben und welche mit kleinem Freundeskreis mehr Zeit und haben einen deutlichen Vorteil Gegenüber den Casuals. Allerdings stimmt es schon was einige sagten das man auch mit wenig  Zeit mittlerweile T5-T6 hinterher geworfen bekommt genau wie das Arenaequip, wirklich anstrengen muss sich dafür mittlerweile eigentlich Keiner mehr. Naja und Leute die Bosse wie Vash, Kael oder Illidan ect erst nach Nerf gelegt haben sollten eh froh sein das Blizzard ihnen das geschenkt hat. Nie war die Grenze zwischen den Spielerarten in WoW so eng gezogen wie im Moment, dieser Schritt war auch unausweichlich und wirtschaftlich klug von Blizzard. Denn sonst hätten wahrscheinlich zu viele Leute längst die Lust an WoW verloren, die großen Raidgilden hätten nach Abgängen neue Leute ewig ausstatten, alte Schinken wie BT und MH abfarmen, müssen. Was den Content wirklich gestoppt hätte und wohl viele die Lust verloren hätten, die so genannten Casuals wären ebenfalls in ein Loch gefallen da PvE nur noch bis zu nem bestimmten Grad möglich gewesen wäre. Die Hoffnung bleibt das mit dem Addon wieder ein wenig zwischen den Spielern und was sie verdienen unterschieden wird, als Casual den Highcontent schon nach ein paar Wochen sehen zu können finde ich nicht gut und wird wohl auch nicht passieren. Deshalb sollte man selber abschätzen mit was man zufrieden ist und dann für sich entscheiden ob WoW zu Zeitaufwedig ist. Wenn ja es gibt ja mittlerweile auch Alternativen zu WoW die weniger Zeitaufwendig sind aber trotzdem Konkurrenz auf Augenhöhe werden.


----------



## Klotzi (27. Oktober 2008)

Eigene Erfahrung: In der Woche ma Abends zocken ok aber nur so 2 oder max. 3 Stunden
Wenn meine Freundin am we mal nicht bei mir eintrudelt kann ich Freitags ohne weiteres Raiden ansonsten ist eigetnlich genrrell jedes We wow-Verbot!!--Zurecht dank Freundin
vor der Ausbildung war es wesentlich einfacher.....  naja 
Aber mir reichts wenn ab und zu ma ein freier Tag in die Woche fällt! *Gedaddeltwird*

RL FTW^^




Musst halt schaun wies dir am besten past kann den vorherigen postern nur zustimmen
wies dir am besten passt und was du für vostellungen hast wie du Spielen möchtest


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin seit kurzem vom Studium ins echte berufsleben gewechselt und merke den Unterschied wirklich enorm. Trotzdem ist raiden noch möglich, aber ich musste z.B. Chars einstampfen. Auserdem geht ne menge Spontanität verloren. War man früher in der lage spontan mal hier zu helfen, dort ne Inni zu machen, schaue ich heute genauer drauf was ich wann mache. 
Diese Spontanität fehlt mir schon sehr, aber das raiden ist halt auch sehr nett. Würde man buffood und elixiere/fläschen abschaffen, würde mich das inzwischen ssehr freuen. Die Vorbereitung kostet halt schon ordentlich Zeit und ich wäre Flexibler in meiner Zeiteinteilung. 
Leute die behaupten sie würden alle das in null komma nix zusammenfarmen sollten einfach mal die Zeit stoppen. Da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## biene maya (27. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Da bin ich wohl wirklich mit gesegnet, seit der dritten oder vierten Schulklasse damals schlafe ich wirklich nie länger als 4-6 Stunden. Das ist für einige sehr kurz, aber ich wache nach dieser Zeit bereits ohne Wecker wieder auf. Dadurch habe ich, ich gebe es ja zu, je nach Schlafgewohnheiten anderer Leute 3-6 Stunden mehr vom Tag.
> Desweiteren kann ich sofort und auf Komado einschlafen was auch noch sehr viel erleichtert.



ypsilon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Ma ich beginne die sogenannten "Gelegenheitesspieler" immer mehr zu verabscheuen. Noch nie in meinem Leben musste ich so eine derbe art von Egoismus beobachten. 
Sachen die ich lesen muss wie :

Blizzard ändert das Spiel so wie ICH das will, find ich SUPER.
ICH will den Content sehen also muss Blizzard das Spiel so machen wie ich das möchte. 

Am geilsten is ja das Argument : Wir zahlen alle das selbe und darum will ich auch das selbe haben wie alle anderen im Spiel. BULLSHIT !
Geht ihr auch ins Kino und verlangt nach der Hälfte des Filmes, dass das Kino euch die Hälfte des Preises zurück erstattet weil ich ja keine Zeit habt den ganzen Film zu sehen?
Es ist NICHT das Problem der "Vielspieler" das IHR keine Zeit für das Spiel aufbringen wollt/könnt. Es liegt da ganz allein an euch wieviel Zeit ihr dort rein steckt.
Also nehmt euch verdammt nochmal nicht das Recht raus andere Menschen an eure Lebensweise und euer Zeitsystem anpassen zu wollen. Denn wenn ihr ein Spiel ändern wollt das ihr nicht allein spielt, ständig darüber motzt bis Blizzard was ändert dann tut ihr genau das. Und eine ekeligere Art von Egoismus gibt es nicht auf dem Planeten Erde. (den eigenen Spaß zu gewehrleisten auf Kosten von anderen Menschen)
Wäre so in etwa das selbe als wenn ihr unbedingt in einem Fußballclub spielen wollt, ihr aber keine Zeit habt zum Training zu gehen. Schonmal versucht dem Trainer vorzuschlagen das Training auf die Zeit zu legen wo ihr Zeit habt? Der wird euch den Vogel zeigen.
Denkt mal drüber nach was ihr da eigentlich fordert und auf welche Kosten ihr das Spiel EUCH anpassen wollt. Nämlich auf die Kosten von Spielern die in diesem MMORPG noch etwas mit Aufwand und Nachdenken schaffen wollen.

Damit hier keine Kinderflames kommen von wegen : ja das kann nur ein Arbeitsloser sagen bla und ihr bezahlt ja auch alle meine Rechnungen *würg*

Ich arbeite selbst von 6 Uhr bis 16.30Uhr. Habe eine Freundin und Haustiere und essen und aufräumen müssen wir ja auch was und so gell? Also erspaart mir eure Flames bitte.


----------



## Thranduilo (27. Oktober 2008)

Rankath hat vollkommen recht
100%sign


----------



## Severos (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find es auch als Schüler nicht unbedingt leicht an eine gute Raidgilde zu kommen...
Ich habe mir zB selbst die Grenze von 23Uhr gesetzt, das der Rechner dann aus ist.
Jedoch erlebe ich, dass viele Gilden sogar bis 0.00Uhr + raiden..
Mir ist die Schule und mein RL viel wichtiger als WoW, und PvP... nunja, da bin ich nicht der beste drin *g*
Gehts euch anderen Schülern auch so?
Ich besuche zZ ein Gymnasium der 11. Klasse, und habe noch 5mal die Woche Sport, am Abend.
Erzählt mal bitte wie es bei euch so ist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Severos
PS: Wollte nicht extra nen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen!
Und die Flames von wegen Kiddie etc. pp. könnt ihr euch direkt sparen - Danke!


----------



## 1Boradar1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sagen (wie viele vor mir). Das es auch sehr auf die Gilde an kommt wenn man sich gut kennt in der Gilde und sich oft mit ihnen unterhält (z.B in den 4 Stunden die du immer zeit hast) Dann werden sie bestimmt auf dich rücksicht nehmen und die Raids mal so planen wie du Zeit hast . Aber natürlich WoW beansprucht viel Zeit.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Oktober 2008)

wieso nich 2 von den 3 abenden in ner raidini verbringen?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Oktober 2008)

seh ich genau so wie rankath.. bei uns in der Gilde sind alle berufstätig und haben Familie und trotzdem schaffen wir 3-4 raids in der woche.. Zwar sind wir nicht bis ganz zum endcontent gekommen sondern nur kara/za/maggi/gruul/4 bosse ssc und 3 bosse MH aber dennoch haben wir unseren Spaß.
Du musst dir einfach eine Gilde suchen die es akzeptieren kann dass du vielleicht mal mitten im timerun in ZA weg musst weil dein kind schreit oder du eine halbe stunde später zum raid erscheinst weil das Essen mit der Familie wichtiger ist. Solche Gilden gibt es zur genüge man muss einfach vielleicht auch mal ins Realmforum Posten dass man so eine Gilde sucht.
Und wie gesagt du kannst nicht erwarten, dass alles deinen ansprüchen angepasst wird ( Das Beispiel mit dem Fußballtrainer war schon ganz passend obwohl hier wieder RL mit Spiel verglichen wird) Aber mal Angenommen du Spielst Poker.. und hast da auch nur 3x 2 stunden in der woche Zeit dafür.. gehst du dann hin und möchtest dass sie ihre Turniere so ändern, dass sie maximal 2 Stunden dauern?
( ja, hier vergleiche ich WoW Endcontent mit großen Pokerturnieren, da es bei beiden spielen das höchste ist was man erreichen will ( Z.B. Pokerturnier in Las Vegas))

oder dass sie schon mal früher ohne dich anfangen und du später einfach dazustößt wenn schon 100 mitspieler gehen mussten? Du bist ja casual also solltest du doch auch gewinnen dürfen wenn du schon dein buy-in zahlst...

manchen leuten wird einfach nicht klar, dass WoW ein Zeitfresser ist.. und wenn man so wenig zeit dazu hat und trotzdem content sehen will, muss man sich unterstützung holen in form einer netten Gilde... Oder man spiel einfach 2 stunden pvp da kann man nämlich anfangen und aufhören wann man es für richtig hält und sahnt trotzdem fett epixxe ab.

Edith sagt mir gerade folgendes zum post von Severos:
Bei uns enden die Raids auch 23 Uhr weil viele morgens um 6 oder um 5 wieder raus müssen und wir haben damit keine probleme.. klar am samstag kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass es mal bis 0 oder 1 geht wenn wir den boss bzw die restlichen bosse liegen sehen wollen, kommt aber immer ein readycheck davor wie viele leute noch lust dazu haben..aber unter der woche bzw am sonntag nie.


----------



## Severos (27. Oktober 2008)

Hm ja, aber ich spiele noch Handball und Volleyball im Verein (Handball ernsthaft auf Leistungsebene, Volleyball eher so)
Und ich will keins von beidem an den Nagel hängen, neben der Schule ist es einfach sehr entspannend sich auszutoben.
So bleiben mir 2, wenn ich Glück habe 3 Tage in der Woche Zeit zum raiden.
Mit meinem Glück sind es gerade die Tage (vorallem auf meinem Server) , wo bei den "guten" Gilden *NICHT* geraidet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deshalb muss ich halt schaun, obs mir noch wert ist, weil mein equip würde sich nur noch durch Instanzen ab MH verbessern.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt auf einen anderen Server zu transen, aber da müsste man sich natürlich vorher informieren.
Mein Server ist ziemlich klein, und deshalb auch nur 2-3 Gilden in diesem Content vertreten.
Könnt mir ja villt mal von euren Realms erzählen , wie es bei euch dort ist.
Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen! 
MfG Severos
PS: Meine bevorzugten Tage sind Donnerstag und Samstag/Sonntag , ggf. noch Montags.


----------



## Maddwarf (27. Oktober 2008)

Also wir raiden z.B. MO, DI, MI und DO von 19.00 bis 23.00 und sind auch in Sunwell.

Ich persönlich, sowie viele andere raiden 2 Tage die Woche und das wird vom klassenleiter eingeteilt, damit jeder mal zum Farmen drann ist und dann mal wieder für die Reppkosten. 

Ab Freitag wird nur FUN Raid gemacht, oder mal mit den Twinks SSC, FDS, Kara, Gruul, Maggi, ZA usw...... da wir einfach zu viele mit Familie sind.

Heißt, wenn man bei uns seine 2 Raidtage nach Möglichkeit einhält "kann immer mal was dazwischne kommen", dann ist das für uns ok und jeder bei uns kommt dann an sein Equip... mal früher, mal später... aber das liegt A: am Loot und B: an den DKP`s


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Hm ja, aber ich spiele noch Handball und Volleyball im Verein (Handball ernsthaft auf Leistungsebene, Volleyball eher so)
> Und ich will keins von beidem an den Nagel hängen,blablabla




GENAU das meine ich. Es ist allein DEIN Problem das du dir die Zeit nicht nehmen willst. 
Nicht unsers.

In dem Fall hast du ja nun versucht eine alterantive Lösung zu finden, aber es gibt mehr als genug "Gelegenheitsspieler" die in dem Fall nun fordern würden, dass Blizzard WoW nun doch bitte so anpassen soll, dass sie neben Volleyball, 20 Frauen, 40 Häusern, 48 Stunden am tag arbeiten noch Zeit finden T6 zu holen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Oktober 2008)

Naja 3 tage in der Woche Zeit zum raiden ist doch ok finde ich... schau halt mal bei maddwarf vorbei auf Ysera und wechsel dann dort hin.. wobei ich kaum glaube dass es jetzt, 2 wochen vor release von WotlK sinn macht zu tansferieren da im addon eh alles wieder gut durchgemischt wird.. alte raidgilden lösen sich auf.. manche bleiben bestehen, manche formen sich um.. aber im endeffekt raidet erstmal eh keiner weil alle auf 80 leveln wollen


----------



## Severos (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> GENAU das meine ich. Es ist allein DEIN Problem das du dir die Zeit nicht nehmen willst.
> Nicht unsers.
> 
> In dem Fall hast du ja nun versucht eine alterantive Lösung zu finden, aber es gibt mehr als genug "Gelegenheitsspieler" die in dem Fall nun fordern würden, dass Blizzard WoW nun doch bitte so anpassen soll, dass sie neben Volleyball, 20 Frauen, 40 Häusern, 48 Stunden am tag arbeiten noch Zeit finden T6 zu holen.



Kollege, du brauchst jetzt in keinster Weise angepisst zu reagieren...
Wenn du mal BITTE weiter lesen würdest...
Ich fragte nach, obs auf anderen Realms genauso ist, mit den Raidzeiten, ich fordere in keinster Weise, dass ich T6 noch hinterhergeschoben bekomme.
Du scheinst dich dran aufzugeilen, ich will einfach nur den Endcontent erleben, weil wow ein wirklich tolles Spiel ist.
Ich schrieb auch, dass ich transen würde, um 2x die Woche vernünftig zu raiden, aber lass du hier nur den Klugscheißenden Pro Raider raus.
Ich sagte auch nicht, dass du dich angesprochen fühlen solltes , es ist ein offenes Forum.
Deshalb bitte ich nochmals um Rückmeldungen von gut bevölkerten Realms, die auch gerne Montags/Donnerstags/Samstags ggf. Sontags raiden.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Ahramanyu (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn euch die üblichen Raidzeiten nicht passen, warum gründet ihr dann nicht einfach eine eigene Gilde mit genau diesen Raidzeiten? Ausreichend Spieler dürfte es ja geben.


----------



## Severos (27. Oktober 2008)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Naja 3 tage in der Woche Zeit zum raiden ist doch ok finde ich... schau halt mal bei maddwarf vorbei auf Ysera und wechsel dann dort hin.. wobei ich kaum glaube dass es jetzt, 2 wochen vor release von WotlK sinn macht zu tansferieren da im addon eh alles wieder gut durchgemischt wird.. alte raidgilden lösen sich auf.. manche bleiben bestehen, manche formen sich um.. aber im endeffekt raidet erstmal eh keiner weil alle auf 80 leveln wollen



Ja natürlich hast du damit Recht!
Aber an der geringen Bevölkerungsdichte meines Realms wird sich nichts ändern, und wenn dann alle Lvl 80 erreicht haben, wird sich die Lage wieder normalisieren.
Deshalb suche ich für meinen Mainchar einen anderen server.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Oktober 2008)

Severos sorry aber dann solltest du auch mal lesen was er geschrieben hat .. ich Zitiere:

"In dem Fall hast du ja nun versucht eine alterantive Lösung zu finden, *aber es gibt mehr als genug "Gelegenheitsspieler" die in dem Fall nun fordern würden*,..."



Edit: ja dann wechsel halt nach dem addon wenn du 80 bist bzw wenn es dir unmöglich scheint auf deinem leeren server schnell genug zu leveln. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass du dir jetzt eigentlich erstmal die 20 euro sparen kannst und dir dafür irgendwas schönes kaufen kannst anstatt zu wechseln um dann doch nur zu leveln.. wo du doch raiden möchtest


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> es wurde schon viel zu viel für euch sogenante gelegenheitspieler gemacht...
> wer keine zeit hat für nen mmorpg sollte sich überlegen ob er nicht falsch in diesem genre ist.......



Du bist einer von denen, die dringend professionelle Hilfe brauchen, um von ihrer Sucht loszukommen, stimmts?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du bist einer von denen, die dringend professionelle Hilfe brauchen, um von ihrer Sucht loszukommen, stimmts?



naja ansatzweise hat er recht.. auch wenn ich das nicht 100%ig unterschreiben kann.. wenn man in einem Spiel wie WoW keine zeit hat ( dabei rede ich von weniger als 1-2 Stunden pro woche) sollte man sich wirklich überlegen ob man damit glücklich wird.. soll nicht heißen dass so jemand nichts in wow verloren hat undg ehen soll.. aber man sollte sich überlegen ob es einem das wert ist wenn man wirklich zu wenig zeit hat.


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Severos schrieb:


> Kollege, du brauchst jetzt in keinster Weise angepisst zu reagieren...
> Wenn du mal BITTE weiter lesen würdest...
> Ich fragte nach, obs auf anderen Realms genauso ist, mit den Raidzeiten, ich fordere in keinster Weise, dass ich T6 noch hinterhergeschoben bekomme.
> Du scheinst dich dran aufzugeilen, ich will einfach nur den Endcontent erleben, weil wow ein wirklich tolles Spiel ist.
> ...



und du scheinst mein Geschriebenes nicht zu verstehen... schreib ich dort nicht das du versuchst eine alternative zu finden es aber genug Leute gibt die nicht so denken wie du sondern lieber Fordern? 

Naja selfowned und so.


----------



## Gnorgh (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Wow frisst auf jeden Fall viel Zeit, wenn man erfolgreich raiden will, doch in Summe hält es sich eigentlich noch in Grenzen. 

Ich bin berufstätig (zum Glück keine Schicht, sondern jeden Tag bis ca 16 Uhr im Büro), spiele zwei- bis dreimal die Woche Tischtennis, habe eine Dauerkarte bei Eintracht Frankfurt und treffe mich des Öfteren abends mit Freunden. Meine Freundin, mit der ich zusammen wohne, spielt auch wow, raidet im gleichen Raid und hat ebenfalls eine Dauerkarte. 

3 Raidabende sind möglich, farmen ist vor oder nach den Raids auch möglich. 

Mit dem, was ich geschrieben habe, ist die Woche recht vollgepackt, aber wenn mal was Besonderes unternommen wird, fällt halt auch mal ein Raid flach. 

Keine Chance bei wow für berufstätige will ich damit also allenfalls sehr eingeschränkt sagen, je nachdem, wieviel Zeit man eben investieren will.

Ich denke, wenn man pvp und arena bevorzugt, dann braucht man eher noch weniger Zeit, aber pvp und arena betreibe ich auch nur sporadisch und nicht organisiert!


----------



## Mariell (27. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> 3x 4h?
> Hm... also man kann einiges erreichen. Naja also 1 mal pro Woche sollte man mindestens raiden.
> Ich spiel jeden Tag 2 h und geh nur 1 mal pro Woche raiden. Also auch mit einem Raid pro Woche, kann man T5 bekommen. S2 hast du sowieso schnell und dann könntest du auch Arena machen.




man gehe mal davon aus das du ein arbeitsloser sozialschmarrozer bist der nix besseres mit sich anzufangen weiss als wow zu zocken ^^
/ironie off

also jetzt mal echt, wenn man noch ein richtiges leben auch hat, ist halt nix mit black temple und sunwell ... aber kara und za sind ja eh mit ner woche ip. und da kann man dann schon lockerst mit "erwachsenen" leuten die halt nicht ewig am stück zeit haben auch raiden gehen.
das schwierigere is halt ne gilde zu finden die da flexibel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten rat ich dir mach mal ein bisschen pvp oder lass dir einige gute rüstungsteile vom berufshandwerker schneidern, ledern, schmieden (mats gibts im ah falls du nicht selber farmen gehen willst/kannst) und durch die insel dailys kriegst in ner stunde (maximum) über 100gold zusammen, so lässt sich das schnell leisten.
dann hast schnell ne brauchbare ausrüstung und kannst schon hc inis machen (voraussetzung ruf und hc key ^^), mit den badges dann den rest an dir verfeinern und bist schon gewappnet für nen t5 run oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jo, ich bin da auch grad dran so zu tun hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


viel glück und spass


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich nimm mir jetzt mal nicht die Zeit und lese durch was meine Vorposter geschrieben haben sondern beantworte einfach nur dem TE seine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich arbeite im Moment jeden Tag 10 Stunden, hinzu kommen Anfahrt und Abfahrt (was gottseidank nicht so weit ist) und trotzdem Raide ich regelmäßig mit. Wir sind Nummer 1 auf Taerar ,womit jedem der Ahnung hat klar sein sollte wieviel Zeit ich in etwa investieren muss. 

Es ist alles eine Frage der Planung und natürlich sollten die Raidzeiten zumindest außerhalb der Arbeitszeiten liegen, aber selbst wenn nicht. Bei uns kommen auch Leute später von der Arbeit ,so das sie nicht zum Invite da sind. Da wird denn halt mal jemand bei den Twins ausgetauscht. Das ist alles machbar wenn man wirklich zusammen arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long
mayhem


----------



## Flipstaar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfach...

Nur eine Frage der richtigen Oragnisation....


----------



## RadioEriwan (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bezeichne mich selber als Casual Gamer, ich bringe im Schnitt ca. 15 Stunden die Woche für WoW auf. Ich bin trotzdem in einer Raidgilde die kein Problem damit hat, dass ich neben Schichtdienst und Bereitschaftsdienst auch noch ein funktionierendes soziales Umfeld habe. Trotzdem habe ich bis auf Sunwell alle Inis gesehen, mein Char ist mit T5/Markenequip ausgestattet und ich habe nicht das Gefühl das ich irgend etwas entscheidenes bei WoW verpasse.

Das Blizzard das Spiel für die Casuals immer leichter macht kotzt mich ehrlich gesagt an. Es gibt kein dümmeres Argument als "Ich zahle das selbe wie alle, also will ich auch das selbe sehen wie alle anderen". 

Warum?

Ganz einfach, bei mir hat noch keine Pro-Gilde vor der Tür gestanden und mir mit Baseballschlägern bewaffnet gedroht das ich im Black Tempel nichts zu suchen hätte. Jeder darf in WoW alles sehen, es gibt das keine Wächter die einem verbieten eine bestimmte Ini zu betreten. Nur sollte klar sein, dass ein grün equipter Char im Black Tempel, so war es zumindest vor dem Patch, nichts zu suchen hat. Sprich, wer den ganzen Contend sehen will, der muss auch entsprechend Zeit investieren. Ich meine, meldet sich wirlich jemand in seinem Dorfclub zum Kicken an und beschwert sich dann beim DFB warum er nicht in die Nationalmannschaft berufen wird? 

Wenn Du also das gefühl hast das Du zu wenig in WoW erreichen kannst, weil deine Zeit nicht ausreicht, dann jammer nicht rum, kündige deinen Account und mach was anderes. Was kommt als nächstes? Haben demnächst alle Gitarren nur noch eine Seite weil die Schüler nicht mehr die Zeit aufwenden wollen ihr Instrumet spielen zu lernen?

Ich bin berufstätig und raide erfolgreich. Es ist also sehr gut möglich als berufstätiger in WoW erfolg zu haben.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Rankath, die Gelegenheitsspieler sind also egoistisch, weil sie das Spiel anders wollen als Du es möchstest? Und du willst es anders und es ist dir egal das es anderen dann weniges Spaß macht? Ich würde sagen bevor du das nächste mal das Argument des egoismus auspakst, schau mal in den Spiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein gewisser Grad an Egoismus ist wohl bei jedem gegeben, den jeder will für sich am meisten Spaß rausziehen. Warum soll sich jetzt die große Masse dem kleineren Teil unterorden. Da halte ich es doch lieber demokratisch. Und nein ich bin kein Gelegenheitsspieler, sondern raide auch viel und in den hohen Raids. 
Wenn man als Vielspieler versucht den ein oder anderen "normalo" mal mitzunehmen wirst du feststellen das dort eine menge nette Leute zu finden sind, die auch gut spielen können wenn man ihnen denn die Gelegenheit dazu gibt. Skill haben diese Leute auch, sie auszuschliesen weil sie nicht stundenlang bufffood ect. farmen ist doch relativ arm. 
Es macht auch enorm viel Spaß den Personen zu helfen die sich nicht so viel mit dem Spiel beschäftigen. Ich freue mich immer sehr wenn ich jemanden mit meinem Wissen helfen konnte. Du wirst feststellen der Dank eines "casuals" ist mindestens so viel Wert, wie der eines möchtegern "pros". 
Den Wert eines Spielers anhand seiner Spielzeit zu messen ist eine methode die man anwenden kann, allerdings würde ich stark bezweifeln das eine hohe zahl an Spielstunden mit gutem und/oder netten Spieler zu tun hat.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Oktober 2008)

man gehe mal davon aus das du ein arbeitsloser sozialschmarrozer bist der nix besseres mit sich anzufangen weiss als wow zu zocken ^^
/ironie off
................

Also wird man direkt als arbeitsloser sozialschmarotzer hingestellt wenn man neben beruf und familie( was ich jetzt einmal als gegeben sehe und nicht direkt jeden der wow spielt als arbeitslosen hinstelle) noch zeit findet 2 stunden am tag zu spielen?


----------



## Captain_Chaos (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man etwas im VL erreichen will, muss man viel Zeit investieren. Ich für meinen Teil mache mir da keine Illusionen. Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust mich ständig im VL zu verabreden wann ich was machen will oder muss.  Deshalb entscheide ich mich stets spontan was ich machen will. Vom Endcontent habe ich bisher nicht viel gesehen (bis zum Kurator in Karazhan). Manchmal denke ich mir, es wäre schon schön, aber dann zucke ich mit den Achseln und mache Azeroth oder die Scherbenwelt auf andere Weise ganz spontan und ungebunden von den Zwängen manch eines Raids unsicher. Daran habe ich viel mehr Spaß. 

Wenn man den Content doch noch erleben will, kann man mit dem neuen Addon auf Stufe 80 viel entspannter in die alten Inis gehen. Auch wenn es dann nur noch ne Herausforderung ist solo in Rekordzeit dadurch zu rushen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Lieber Rankath, die Gelegenheitsspieler sind also egoistisch, weil sie das Spiel anders wollen als Du es möchstest? Und du willst es anders und es ist dir egal das es anderen dann weniges Spaß macht? Ich würde sagen bevor du das nächste mal das Argument des egoismus auspakst, schau mal in den Spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du verstehst nicht was ich schreibe. Ich nehme das Spiel so wies ist. Wie Blizzard es vorgibt. Ich versuche nicht krampfhaft das Spiel und die anderen an mich anzupassen. Also bevor du Leuten etwas vorwirst solltest du sichergehen das du alles verstanden hast was andere schreiben.


----------



## Wynd (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Ma ich beginne die sogenannten "Gelegenheitesspieler" immer mehr zu verabscheuen. Noch nie in meinem Leben musste ich so eine derbe art von Egoismus beobachten.
> Sachen die ich lesen muss wie :
> 
> Blizzard ändert das Spiel so wie ICH das will, find ich SUPER.
> ICH will den Content sehen also muss Blizzard das Spiel so machen wie ich das möchte.



armes mäuschen! geh mal aus deinem kinderzimmer raus damit du mal in deinem leben "eine derbe art von Egoismus beobachten" kannst, die nix mit epixx und repkosten zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!



ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Am geilsten is ja das Argument : Wir zahlen alle das selbe und darum will ich auch das selbe haben wie alle anderen im Spiel. BULLSHIT !
> Geht ihr auch ins Kino und verlangt nach der Hälfte des Filmes, dass das Kino euch die Hälfte des Preises zurück erstattet weil ich ja keine Zeit habt den ganzen Film zu sehen?



andersrum wird n pferd draus, kollege! man jagt nicht einen teil der zuschauer aus dem kinosaal bevor der film zuende ist (wenn man ihn nicht verärgern will). 

------

klaro ist WoW so konzipiert dass es endlos ist und die ziele nach oben offen sind, denn schließlich möchte man ja dass die spieler lange dabei bleiben (sprich: BEZAHLEN!!!). hässlicher nebeneffekt ist dabei nunmal die "zweiklassen-spielergesellschaft", die sich zwangsläufig bildet. die casuals schielen neidisch auf die T6-leute, während die davon natürlich geile starallüren bekommen. dennoch muss blizz versuchen beide parteien irgendwie bei laune zu halten. deshalb kann ich auch rotzfrech fordern dass man mir inhaltlich etwas entgegen kommt bzw. mich berücksichtigt, denn ich BEZAAAAHLE dafür!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag mal so kommt auf die arbeitszeiten an wo ich von 8-16 uhr gearbeitet habe war raiden immer möglich .

Was aber schwer wird wenn man dann noch Freundin oder Familie hat den die fordern ja auch ihre zeit 

Freunde ist bei mir kein prob den damit mache ich so oder so nur Freitags und Samstags was wegen den unterschiedlichen arbeitszeiten die alle haben und da sind bei uns keine raids ^^

Eigentlich ist es wie mit jedem hobby früher wo ich Fußball gespielt habe war ich auch 3 Tage gefordert in der woche 

Ok eine power gilde wird nicht möglich sein mit arbeit und familie aber ich denke mal Gilden die 3 raids in der woche machen sind auch mit Beruf und Familie zu machen 

Ok im mom bin ich single aber die letzte Freundin kam damit ganz gut klar weil sie zufällig an den Raidtagen ihren sport gemacht hat das passte dann ganz gut^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> armes mäuschen! geh mal aus deinem kinderzimmer raus damit du mal in deinem leben "eine derbe art von Egoismus beobachten" kannst, die nix mit epixx und repkosten zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WIe schön das du ja ach so erwachsen bist, denn mit dieser blöden und kindischen Anmache hast du dich schon selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht was ich schreibe. Ich nehme das Spiel so wies ist. Wie Blizzard es vorgibt. Ich versuche nicht krampfhaft das Spiel und die anderen an mich anzupassen. Also bevor du Leuten etwas vorwirst solltest du sichergehen das du alles verstanden hast was andere schreiben.


Also ich verstehe das du viele Spieler verabscheust, weil sie am Spielgeschen teilhaben wollen. Sollte das nicht so sein, schreib das einfach nicht. Und das du das Spiel so nimmst wie Blizz es dir gibt, sollte es doch kein problem sein das Spiel so zu nehmen wie es manch ein Casual möchte. Wo ist das Problem, wenn dir eh egal ist was Blizz macht?


----------



## Visssion (27. Oktober 2008)

mh ich frag mich nur warum son treath genau jetz kommt ^^ jetz kannst ja sogar illidan mit ner random grp legen oO von daher is das im moment alles andere als viel zeitaufwand ... ja früher war das so als alles noch etwas schwerer war aber seit dem patch is das ja wohl pipikram ^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (27. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe das du viele Spieler verabscheust, weil sie am Spielgeschen teilhaben wollen. Sollte das nicht so sein, schreib das einfach nicht. Und das du das Spiel so nimmst wie Blizz es dir gibt, sollte es doch kein problem sein das Spiel so zu nehmen wie es manch ein Casual möchte. Wo ist das Problem, wenn dir eh egal ist was Blizz macht?




Wenn die "Gelegenheitsspieler" rumheulen und Blizzard das spiel nach ihren Wünschen ändert, dann spiele ich nicht mehr das Spiel das Blizzard mir vorgibt sondern das was "Gelegenheitsspieler" mir vorgeben. 
Wieso könnt ihr das Spiel nicht einfach so spielen wie es gedacht war? Wieso müsst ihr es so abändern damit ihr zufrieden seid? 
Wieso denkt ihr dabei nicht eni Stück weit an Leute die jetzt zufrieden sind mit dem was sie kriegen?

IHR solltet euch an das anpassen was Blizzard euch gibt. Nicht Blizzard sollte sich EUCH anpassen müssen.


----------



## nitro76 (27. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



die ganzen meinungen gelesen zu haben,

also bin auch 9 stunden oder mehr in der arbeit wen ich mal ne woche ned zocken kann kann ichs eben nicht  denoch hab ich 3 70iger (hexer tempel rdy, pvp heal dudu (mit neusten teilen) und noch n schamy diese woche 70ig geworden und gerade am fun raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber wer sagt wow sei nur für arbeitslose usw.... der macht das spiel nur schlecht. ok man muss zeit investiern aber wo den nicht? wen du ein spiel willst wo man keine zeit braucht um gut zu werden spiel TETRIS


----------



## RadioEriwan (27. Oktober 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> klaro ist WoW so konzipiert dass es endlos ist und die ziele nach oben offen sind, denn schließlich möchte man ja dass die spieler lange dabei bleiben (sprich: BEZAHLEN!!!). hässlicher nebeneffekt ist dabei nunmal die "zweiklassen-spielergesellschaft", die sich zwangsläufig bildet. die casuals schielen neidisch auf die T6-leute, während die davon natürlich geile starallüren bekommen. dennoch muss blizz versuchen beide parteien irgendwie bei laune zu halten. deshalb kann ich auch rotzfrech fordern dass man mir inhaltlich etwas entgegen kommt bzw. mich berücksichtigt, denn ich BEZAAAAHLE dafür!!!!


Du gehst also zum Autohändler deines Vertrauens, schliesst dort einen Leasingvertrag ab und forderst nach drei Monaten einen größeren Motor, Ledersitze und Sportfelgen, Du bezahlst ja schließlich dafür?

Um es Dir mal klipp und klar zu sagen, Du hast WoW einmal gekauft. Große Veränderungen wie neue Gebiete und neue Rassen hast Du mit dem ersten Addon gekauft. Die monatlichen Gebühren zahlst Du für Support und die Nutzung der Server. Fordern kannst Du was Du willst, aber verpflichtet ist Blizzard zu gar nichts.


----------



## Schattenmann (27. Oktober 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> armes mäuschen! geh mal aus deinem kinderzimmer raus damit du mal in deinem leben "eine derbe art von Egoismus beobachten" kannst, die nix mit epixx und repkosten zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So, nu lies dir ma den Beitrag von RadioEriwan durch un komm dann nochma mit deinem ach so tollen Argument mit bezahlen.
Das is ja genauso wenn 2 Leute 30€ pro Monat fürs Fitnessstudio bezahlen und der eine geht 15mal im Monat hin (2€ pro Training) un der andere geht halt nur 5mal oder so (6€ pro Training). Meinste der der 5mal geht fängt dann iwann an rumzumeckern, das Fitnessstudio soll von ihm nur 10€ verlangen weil er nur 1/3 so oft hingeht?

NE! und so sollte es auch mit den Casuals sein, ihr solltet endlich ma zufrieden sein. Ihr habt nen kompletten Monat Zeit vor dem Addon den Content auf ner Babyschwierigkeitsstufe zu erkunden. Und die Monate gebt euch ma damit zufrieden, für die Zeit die ihr aufbringt belohnt zu werden. Das is wahnsinnig, den gleichen Erfolg zu fordern wie Leute die dafür 5mal so viel Zeit investieren.

Siehe Beispiel Fitnessstudio : Der, der 5mal hingeht wird länger brauchen um sein Ziel zu erreichen als der andere....

So ist das nunmal.

Just my few Cents...


----------



## Thrainan (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Wenn die "Gelegenheitsspieler" rumheulen und Blizzard das spiel nach ihren Wünschen ändert, dann spiele ich nicht mehr das Spiel das Blizzard mir vorgibt sondern das was "Gelegenheitsspieler" mir vorgeben.
> Wieso könnt ihr das Spiel nicht einfach so spielen wie es gedacht war? Wieso müsst ihr es so abändern damit ihr zufrieden seid?
> Wieso denkt ihr dabei nicht eni Stück weit an Leute die jetzt zufrieden sind mit dem was sie kriegen?
> 
> IHR solltet euch an das anpassen was Blizzard euch gibt. Nicht Blizzard sollte sich EUCH anpassen müssen.


Ich bin mir erlich gesagt zu schade mich an irgendwas anzupassen. Ich habe noch genug selbstachtung um für meine Wünsche einzustehen. Und woher Du weist wie Blizz das Spiel gedacht hast ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Blizzard hat sich bei dem Spiel  vermutlich wie jedes andere Unternehmen gedacht, "wie mache ich am meisten Geld?" Von daher ist das Spiel so gedacht, das eine möglichst breite Masse das Spiel, spielt. Daher solltest grade Du jetzt am lautesten nach erleichterungen für alle schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bin ich nicht "IHR", ich bringe nur verständiss für Gelegenheitspieler auf.

So, ich geh jetzt nach Hause, ich Arbeite ja doch net richtig heute^^


----------



## Camô (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> WIe schön das du ja ach so erwachsen bist, denn mit dieser blöden und kindischen Anmache hast du dich schon selbst disqualifiziert.


Ich muss deinen zitierten Post jetzt in Schutz nehmen, denn der Vergleich ist absolut richtig. Wenn jemand von sich gibt, er beginne einen regelrechten HASS (!!!) gegen Casuals (also mal locker 75% der Spieler) zu entwickeln, weil sie von Nerfs profitieren und somit mehr vom Endcontent sehen können, hat ein echtes Problem! Dass sind die weiter oben angesprochenen Starallüren die entstehen und den Menschen korrumpieren.
Ich weiß das hängt allen Leuten (selbst mir) aus dem Hals raus, aber WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (27. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...



100% agree!

Ich merke das vor allem jetzt in meinem neuen job mit schicht... WoW wäre im moment einfach nur geldverschwendung da ich einfach viel zu wenig zeit zum spielen habe. schade eig. aber nach 1-2 wochen abstinenz ist die sucht verflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit will auch was sagen..

Ich finde das gesabbel zum Teil wieder echt peinlich.
WoW ist meiner meinung nach so gut wie es immo ist. Ansonsten würden nicht soviele leute darüber schreiben...also hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was die Communety angeht ist es eben mal so das sich ingame so wie in RL immer wieder leute finden die sich prfilieren wollen indem sie einem ständig unter die nase reiben was man selbst nie haben wird. In dem Falle ist es nunmal einfach ignore zu benutzen da (zum glück) wir uns unsere spielpartner frei aussuchen können.

Viele scheinen auch nicht zu merken das wow sie spielt und nicht umgekehrt...
Vergleiche aller -fitnessstudio > WoW- Sind hierbei meiner meinung nach unpassend da ich im fitnessstudio etwas nachweisbar gutes mache wobei ich nach herrunterfahren des PC´s nichtsmehr von WoW habe ausser - 30 Euro im Monat.
Das Topic ist "RL+WoW Funzt das?" und ich sage einfach "bedingt" völlig ausreizen wie ein arbeitsloser HC-gamer kann man es einfach nicht...in meinem fall will man das auch nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kosmonaut (27. Oktober 2008)

Einige haben Zeit und Lust, immer und immer wieder die selben Schlachtzug-Instanzen zu besuchen und auf gute Items zu hoffen. Andere, wie ich, haben hierzu eben keine Lust. Dann skille ich lieber meine Berufe, versuche alle Rezepte einzusammeln oder erfülle meine Quest’s. Trotzdem bleibt WOW für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler, der seit 2 Jahren spielt und seinen Krieger mittlerweile auf Level 45 hat, ein fantastisches Spiel. Es gibt immer noch so viel Interessantes und Neues zu entdecken bzw. zu erledigen.
Klar wäre es schön, wenn nicht nur die Hardcore-Gilden besondere Items finden, sondern auch mal der Einzelspieler. Aber nur, weil ich nicht die grandiose neue Ausrüstung tragen werde, entsteht bei mir kein Frust oder keine Unlust. 
Vielleicht ändert sich das mit höherem Level. Vielleicht trennen sich dann die Wege von Gelegenheitsspielern und Dauer-Zockern. Aber bis Level 70 bzw. 80 habe ich sicher noch 2 – 3 Jahre vor mir und solange brauche ich mir um meinen Berufstätigen-Gelegenheitsspiel-Spaß keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

ich bin student, arbeite nebenher, treiber sport, hab ne freundin, 1katze und bin einer von 3 raidleitern in ner "casual"-gilde die 3x die woche ~ 4std raidet. (Nicht am WE)
wir standen schon vor dem patch, der die bosse todgenerft hat, vor muru.
wenn ich mal nicht raiden kann oder will melde ich mich ab, unser spielerpool ist dafür ausgelegt.
viele leute die keinen anschluss an solche casual-raids finden, können einfach nicht spielen. 
ich denke jeder hat schon oft beispiele für solche deppen erlebt, die wirklich gar keinen plan vom spiel haben. 
solche leute sind es meistens aber auch die epic 4 free fordern und leider oft genug gehör bei blizz finden.
kleines beispiel: hero inni, BM-Jäger, S2Equip(gibt aber auch gute mit s2). Kein Pet draussen, auf Frage warum: ich mache eh schaden mit bogen>300dps oléolé


Wenn die 25er-Innis auf LvL 80 ne ähnliche Lachnummer werden wie BT zurzeit(2stunden clear mit stammgruppe) werde ich den Account kündigen. 
Denn die Zeit, die man doch fürn Raid investieren muss, wäre mir dann zu schade wenn das Spiel weiter auf easymode gestellt bleibt, da fehlt dann einfach der Anspruch das man mit seinen Leuten zusammen was erreicht.
Wenn ich alles in den Ar.. geblasen bekommen will spiel ich Hello Kitty und kein MMORPG.

 Greez


PS: Ich hasse diese Zombiescheisse-.-


----------



## Technocrat (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube hier herrscht bei vielen Unklarheit darüber, das WoW für ALLE etwas bietet - genau das macht es ja so erfolgreich, für den T6-Raider ohne RL genauso wie für gestreßte Manager die nur 6h im Monat spielen können. Wenn Du nur PvP willst - bitte, geht! Dir sind Inis und Arenen schnurz, Du willst nur ein superkomfortables Chatprogramm mit toller Avatarauswahl? Nur zu! Du meinst, Du mußt in SW jeden Tag mit Deinen Items protzen? Geht! Du betrachtest WoW als eine Art Warenterminbörsensimulator und warst noch nie außerhlb des AH, hast aber 100k Gold auf der Kante? Auch machbar. 

Alle diese Typen (und es gibt noch viele mehr, wie RPler z.B.) HABEN DAS GLEICHE RECHT WIE DU von Blizzard zu verlangen, das dieses oder jenes oder gleich das ganze Spiel geändert werden müsse. Und Blizzard hat das Recht, das zu tun oder nicht, denen gehört nämlich das Spiel. 

Und damit werdet ihr leben müssen oder was anderes spielen, denn ändern könnt ihr daran Nichts. Nur in Foren dann über Leute mit einem anderen Verständnis von WoW zu meckern, das hat der WoW Community den lausigen Ruf eingebracht, den sie jetzt hat.


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier herrscht bei vielen Unklarheit darüber, das WoW für ALLE etwas bietet - genau das macht es ja so erfolgreich, *für den T6-Raider ohne RL *genauso wie für gestreßte Manager die nur 6h im Monat spielen können.


müssen solche dummen Verallgemeinerungen eigentlich immer wieder aufkommen?


----------



## Valeskaa (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin selbst auch berufstätig und immer erst ab ca. 18 Uhr am PC. Ich bin in einer (sehr erfolgreichen) Raid-Gilde, wir raiden maximal 4 Mal die Woche von 19 bis 23 Uhr, am Wochenende nur sonntags. Das klappt sehr gut bei mir, ich geh auch nur 2 bis 3 Mal die Woche raiden, sonst wird es mir zu viel. Mit der richtigen Gilde geht das locker, wir arbeiten fast alle oder sind Studenten und haben Illi trotzdem noch vorm Patch gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Questen etc. wird mit der Erweiterung natürlich bissl länger dauern, aber da in meiner Gilde bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen die meisten arbeiten, wird sich das bei allen ähneln.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (27. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.
> 
> ...




Entweder du willst im RL gut dastehen, dann lässt es halt ganz mit dem Spielen.
Oder Du willst Ingame gut dastehen dann lässt es mit dem RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub das trifft es am meisten bei WoW oder anderen Online Games,
das war so und so wird es immer bleiben^^
DU hast also Recht mit deiner Aussage


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Erwin schrieb:


> Entweder du willst im RL gut dastehen, dann lässt es halt ganz mit dem Spielen.
> Oder Du willst Ingame gut dastehen dann lässt es mit dem RL
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch, ich kenne genug Leute die es hinbekommen in RL und VL mehr als gut dastehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles eine Frage der eigenen Einstellung und Disziplin.


----------



## granbenismo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich geh selber auch viel arbeiten bin koch und arbeite meistens von morgens bis abends um 11 oder 12 eine feste Partnerin hab ich auch. Aber ich finde immer wieder zeit zum spielen solange es net als muss gesehen wird immer weiter zu kommen und tollere items zu haben (oder wow zu spielen) ist das gar kein problem.
Es liegt denke einfach daran das viele wow zu ernst sehen und meinen spielen zu müssen finde ich und der beste wirst du eh nie werden warum sich stress machen immer schnell besser zu werden
Einfach alles langsam angehen und das spel geniessen. däfür gibt es doch unterhaltungselektronik.


----------



## Camô (27. Oktober 2008)

Erwin schrieb:


> Entweder du willst im RL gut dastehen, dann lässt es halt ganz mit dem Spielen.
> Oder Du willst Ingame gut dastehen dann lässt es mit dem RL
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch - und zwar in jeder Hinsicht.

Ich werde dir jetzt sicherlich keine Beispiele aufzählen, die deine Aussage entkräften (das werden in den nächsten Minuten eh genug Leute machen), sondern dir einfach raten, WoW im Endcontent zu spielen.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> Quatsch, ich kenne genug Leute die es hinbekommen in RL und VL mehr als gut dastehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar die sind s4 equiped und fahren ne S-Klasse erzähl keinen.
Frage der Einstellung und Disziplin wenn ich sowas höre ...
Was bringt es Dir wenn Du diszipliniert bist aber trotzdem nur 2 stunden am Tag Zeit hast ??


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Erwin schrieb:


> Klar die sind s4 equiped und fahren ne S-Klasse erzähl keinen.
> Frage der Einstellung und Disziplin wenn ich sowas höre ...
> Was bringt es Dir wenn Du diszipliniert bist aber trotzdem nur 2 stunden am Tag Zeit hast ??


also einer unsere raidmember hat ne eigene IT-Firma und hat 2 Ferrari(mit34).XD (Ich bin leicht neidisch, gebe ich zu)
Er ist zwar unregelmässig da, aber er kann trotzdem gut mitraiden, weil er einfach sehr gut spielt.

S4 hat er nicht sondern T6/Sunwell. Weil PvP in WoW eh ein Witz ist...


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> also einer unsere raidmember hat ne eigene IT-Firma und hat 2 Ferrari(mit34).XD (Ich bin leicht neidisch, gebe ich zu)
> Er ist zwar unregelmässig da, aber er kann trotzdem gut mitraiden, weil er einfach sehr gut ist.



Dann tut er mir leid, wenn er anstatt mit seinen 15 Ferraris zu fahren WoW spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Erwin schrieb:


> Dann tut er mir leid, wenn er anstatt mit seinen 15 Ferraris zu fahren WoW spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


2 hat er, was soll er denn Abends mitm Auto rumfahren? Dazu hat er ja Wochenenden an denen man aufn Ring kann...
Beuerteile bitte nicht Leute, die du nicht kennst, dass ist sehr arm.


----------



## Camô (27. Oktober 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> 2 hat er, was soll er denn Abends mitm Auto rumfahren? Dazu hat er ja Wochenenden an denen man aufn Ring kann...
> Beuerteile bitte nicht Leute, die du nicht kennst, dass ist sehr arm.


Wow, und du bist neidisch auf jemanden, der dir im TS erzählt, er habe ne IT-Firma und fahre 2 Ferraris und du meinst ihn zu kennen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DAS ist arm ... und wenn jetzt sowas kommt, du kennst ihn im RL durch Gildentreffen oder Sonstigem, dann würde ich mit Sicherheit nicht auf Jemanden neidisch sein, der mit seinem Leben protzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denn DAS ist auch arm ....


----------



## Severos (27. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> und du scheinst mein Geschriebenes nicht zu verstehen... schreib ich dort nicht das du versuchst eine alternative zu finden es aber genug Leute gibt die nicht so denken wie du sondern lieber Fordern?
> 
> Naja selfowned und so.


Ui das ist mir jetzt echt peinlich =D
Joa, habs im Übereifer geschrieben und nur die Hälfte von deinem Beitrag gelesen - Sorry!
Wollt dich jetzt in keinster Weise angreifen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich als Casual finds ja selbst dumm, dass manche nur dumm in Foren fordern, aber nicht selbst ihren Arsch hochkriegen.
Selfownd... hast Recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hiroki (27. Oktober 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Wow, und du bist neidisch auf jemanden, der dir im TS erzählt, er habe ne IT-Firma und fahre 2 Ferraris und du meinst ihn zu kennen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doof?
1.das mit dem neidisch ist nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint^^, er ist zu nett um neidisch zu werden. Ausserdem find ich Porsche besser.
2.Ich kenne ihn schon länger, er wohnt bei mir in der Nähe...
3.Nix über Leute schreiben, die man nicht kennt. er würde nie im TS/Vent angeben, er redet eh nicht viel.
4.Sollte das nur ein BSP sein, dass man WoW viel Content sehen kann und gleichzeitig erfolg im Geschäftsleben haben kann. Ein extremes zwar, aber ich glaube das gibts nicht so oft.

Naja aber du findest das ja alles arm, ich denke an dich wen er mich im Sommer auf ne Spritztour durch den Odenwald einläd^^


----------



## Camô (27. Oktober 2008)

Hiroki schrieb:


> doof?
> 1.das mit dem neidisch ist nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint^^, er ist zu nett um neidisch zu werden. Ausserdem find ich Porsche besser.
> 2.Ich kenne ihn schon länger, er wohnt bei mir in der Nähe...
> 3.Nix über Leute schreiben, die man nicht kennt. er würde nie im TS/Vent angeben, er redet eh nicht viel.
> ...


Dann solltest du versuchen, deinen Humor besser hervorzuheben. Mal abgesehen davon bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass man Erfolg im Spiel und Leben haben kann, beruflich wie privat.
Und arm finde ich sicherlich nicht alles, es ist nicht meine Schuld wenn du deine Posts rechtfertigen/ klarstellen musst, damit Leute sie verstehen. Denn jetzt glaube ich dir sogar deine vorherigen Posts.

P.S. Arm ist, damit zu protzen, im Sommer im Ferrari eines Freundes zu fahren und es in einem Rollenspielforum zu schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Vorsicht Witz)


----------



## Resto4Life (27. Oktober 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Dann solltest du versuchen, deinen Humor besser hervorzuheben. Mal abgesehen davon bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher, dass man Erfolg im Spiel und Leben haben kann, beruflich wie privat.
> Und arm finde ich sicherlich nicht alles, es ist nicht meine Schuld wenn du deine Posts rechtfertigen/ klarstellen musst, damit Leute sie verstehen. Denn jetzt glaube ich dir sogar deine vorherigen Posts.
> 
> P.S. Arm ist, damit zu protzen, im Sommer im Ferrari eines Freundes zu fahren und es in einem Rollenspielforum zu schreiben.
> ...


ja das mit der ironie und humor ist so ne sache, das stimmt. für sarkasmus im Forum wurde ich sogar schonmal 3 Tage gesperrt^^.
Ich protze auch nicht damit, ich wollte dich damit aus der Reserve locken, hat ja wohl geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kacie (27. Oktober 2008)

hab mir jetzt nur die erten paar kommentare durchgelesen.
mir gehts da ähnlich: arbeit, freunde, hobbys usw.
---> nicht wirklich zeit zum spielen.

hab mir jetzt mein komplettes s2 equip "erkämpft", damit ich wenigstens halbwegs gutes equip hab.
kara is ja schon selten aber bt oder sonnenbrunnenplateau wird für mich immer ein fremdwort sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 obwohl ichs auch echt gern mal machen würd.


----------



## Esgarothan (27. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin ja eigentlich ein Gymnasiast mit viel Freizeit und ich kann mich auch zur "Zocker-Fraktion" zählen.
Trotzdem raide ich kaum. 3 Stunden Kara? Sry, aber nach dem dritten Mal wirds langweilig, da spiel ich lieber ein Single-Player RPG wo ne Geschichte bei rauskommt nicht ein paar lila Pixel.
Nur echt schade, dass man so als WC-Fan nie die "Berühmtheiten" zu Gesicht kriegt. Ich wäre dafür, dass High-End Raids kürzer und knackiger wären.
Naja gibt sicher andere, aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden täglich reichen mir. Ausserdem hab ich gern abwechslung und auf WoW muss man sich einfach festlegen, deshalb bin ich da nie so erfolgreich, da ich alle paar Monate mal für ein anderes Spiel aussetze.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo
ich teile da deine Ansicht, aber nur halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke um in den high end content im Pve zu kommen, reicht es vielleicht von der zeit nicht.
aber wenn du 12h die woche spielst, oder auch nur 6-8-10, kannst ja s2 farmen.
gut ist langweilig ich weiss^^

aber ich spiel so 1-3h am tag und noch nicht mal immer, hab jetz 4 s4 teile

aber im leben muss man prioritäten setzen, und familie, freunde usw sind doch wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (28. Oktober 2008)

Nun Berufstätig heißt nicht gleich, abends Zeit haben ^^
Es gibt viele Berufstätige, deren Arbeitszeiten auf den Abend fallen, so wie bei mir zum Beispiel. Ich verlasse um 16 Uhr das Haus und komme meist erst um 23 Uhr wieder nach Hause zurück und da ist auf den meisten Server schlichtweg tote Hose was Raids angeht. Die meisten Gilden raiden von 18-22 Uhr unter der Woche, also für mich jetzt zb mehr als ungeeignet ^^
Hat man solche Arbeitszeiten wie ich, dann ist es in WOW beinahe unmöglich überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen, weil es den meisten Gilden nicht reicht, wenn man nur am WE zur Verfügung stehen kann. Ab 0 Uhr raiden geht auch nicht immer, weil einfach die Spieler fehlen die um solche Uhrzeiten noch aktiv und wach sind. Ergo drehe ich mich im Spiel im Endeffekt im Kreis. Zeit wäre zur genüge vorhanden, nur halt nicht da, wo es gefordert wird.

Manchmal fuchst es mich tierisch an, weil wenn man immer nur das gleiche sieht und keine Herausforderungen mehr hat, wird es schlichtweg langweilig und manchmal bin ich froh drüber nicht eingebunden zu sein, da ich so die die Freiheit hab zu gehen und zu kommen wie ich gerade lustig bin ^^


----------



## ch_Rankath (28. Oktober 2008)

Gut dann treffen wir uns doch einfach in der Mitte. 

Raidinstanzen werden einfach kürzer, dafür aber viel schwerer. (mehr koordination nötig, viel bewegung mit rein bringen usw.)

So kriegen die "Gelegenheitsspieler" eine Instanz die man mit viel Skill in wenig Zeit durchbekommt.

Somit wäre gesichert das "Gelegenheitsspieler" die trotz wenig Zeit was erreichen wollen dies schaffen können wenn sie in der Lage sind gut zu spielen und die, welche die nichtmal ihre Klasse spielen können aber immer rufen : Ich hab keine Zeit und kann nich zocken bitte Blizzard macht die Instanzen für mich schaffbar!  schauen eben in die Röhre. 

Denn ohne fleiß kein Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (28. Oktober 2008)

Was bei mir geholfen hat im endgame mitzuspielen obwohl ich den ganzen Tag gut zu un hab, war das Abschaffen meines fernsehers. Ich arbeite auch 40 Stunden die Woche, aber wärend sich das gemeine Volk Dieter Bohlen und Co antut zocke ich halt. In bezug auf 90% des Fernsehprograms verschwende ich meine Zeit weniger sinnfrei (sinnvoller wäre übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Allerdings bin ich auch single und muss keine Rücksicht auf Familie/freundin nehmen. 
Eigentlich dämlich die casuals die wegen Kindern ect. keine Zeit haben so klein zu halten. Die machen doch wenigstens was für unsere Rente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beastboy90 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis nur eins Rl geht vor 

wer was anderes sagt hat ein probblem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Oktober 2008)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Was bei mir geholfen hat im endgame mitzuspielen obwohl ich den ganzen Tag gut zu un hab, war das Abschaffen meines fernsehers. Ich arbeite auch 40 Stunden die Woche, aber wärend sich das gemeine Volk Dieter Bohlen und Co antut zocke ich halt. In bezug auf 90% des Fernsehprograms verschwende ich meine Zeit weniger sinnfrei (sinnvoller wäre übertrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht unvernünftig - das mit dem Fernseher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (28. Oktober 2008)

Also erste Option: Freunde loswerden, das bekommt einen recht gut, wird selten am Telefon genervt, keine Spontanbesuche und dergleichen.
Partnerin erziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW geht immer, man muß nur wissen wie die Wochenplanung zu machen ist.

Und ansonsten: man muß halt Prioritäten setzen. Leider geht es nicht immer so wie man will.
Wenn ich gerade von meinem Fall ausgehen darf: vom Dauerspieler zum weniger als Gelegenheitsspieler durch hauptberufliche Arbeit und nebenher Selbständigkeit, was mich gerade von 6 Uhr Aufstehen bis oft 22 Uhr fordert.
Aber es sind eben jene eigenen Prioritäten die man setzen muß.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Oktober 2008)

Ein Zitat aus dem Film "Lost in Space" bringt es auf den Punkt:

She: "Go out on a date to have some fun? Are you mad? I'm too busy saving the planet!"

He: "If you are too busy to have fun, what are you saving the planet for?"


Muß halt jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten setzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (28. Oktober 2008)

ch_Rankath schrieb:


> Gut dann treffen wir uns doch einfach in der Mitte.
> 
> Raidinstanzen werden einfach kürzer, dafür aber viel schwerer. (mehr koordination nötig, viel bewegung mit rein bringen usw.)
> 
> ...





Auf dem Punkt stimmt es, das die Inzen kürzer werden,...

ABER für Casuals (Gelegenheitsspieler) gesehen eine sinnvolle Randomgruppe zusammenzuschneidern - in einer angemessen Zeit??? - wie läuft es sonst so ab? z.B. in Inzen wie Kral/ Hügel/ Uldaman oder Inzen von BC die NICHT tagesquestmäßig angelaufen werden. z.B. Tiefensumpf nonhero

also meines erachtens war es meist so auf dem Server... - entweder fast gildenintern so 3/5 minimum meist 4/5 oder only Gilde sogar zu letzt auch nonheros - weil die Sucherei meist mehr als die doppelte Dauer des eigentlichen Inzengangs in Anspruch nahm...

lfm Channel herumgespame sowie wahllos whispern in FL und auch per /who klasse 70 - brachten keine wirklichen Ergebnisse...

So und nun als Gelegenheitsspieler, der eine sagen wir sehr kleine Gilde hat, bzw. gildenlos ist... - wie soll der in Instanzen überhaupt im Moment rein kommen? ohne längere Zeit zu suchen, länger als die Instanz eigentlich dauern wird - (mal angenommen ich war durchaus schon mit einer Gruppe unterwegs in Labby nonhero da brauchten wir ca. 4 - 5 Stunden bis Murmur -> Grund der eine konnte nicht mehr weiter, Ersatz suchen, der andre musste weg, weil er im Raid gebraucht wurde wieder Ersatz... - der andre musste Essen gehen... Warten... usw.)

Auf sowas sollte man zwar Rücksicht nehmen aber den ein oder andren wird es auch so schon ankotzen wenn er länger auf was wartet, das eigentlich nicht so lange dauert, wie man dafür angestanden ist. Und ja im Vergleich zu Vergnügungsparks -> Achterbahn usw. ich bin kein Rummelgänger, und werde auch mich da nicht freiwillig anstellen... - denn die Ansteherei ist nicht in der Relation mit der Zeit die man unterwegs ist

Und warum macht Blizzard nur für PvP Realmpools, könnte durchaus auch für Instanzen gehen... - dann ist die Warterei auch nicht mehr so lange...

Und achja ich kenne das noch so gut, da gab es noch keinen Realmpool zusammenschluss. Als der Heiler in UBRS sagte er ist in der AV Warteschlange - standen irgendwo vor der Bestie - dann kommt eine kurze Chatnachricht, bei mir öffnet sich das Fenster für AV - ich bin nun weg...
^soll es so in etwa weitergehen? - so à la BG's laden viel schneller als Instanzen (weil man auch schneller dafür eine Gruppe hat) - lässt sich in eine Instanzgruppe laden und nach ca. 5 oder 10 Minuten sagt man WS öffnet sich...


total normale Situation...

2/5 suchen noch Heiler oder Tank + 2 DD's (bevorzugt mit CC) für Inze xy
3/5 suchen noch Heiler oder Tank + 1 DD (bevorzugt mit CC) für Inze xy
...
Strohballen kullern über die Landschaft - wie ausgestorben - keiner hat Lust...
...
DD 1: kein Bock mehr so lange zu warten ich geh mal Twinken bzw. off (je nachdem wie man das sieht er war mit dem 70er DD off)

2/5 suchen noch Heiler oder Tank + 2 DD's (bevorzugt mit CC) für Inze xy

usw...

Da lob ich mir noch die langen Inzen wie Düsterbruch komplett, Stratholme, BRT und Maraudon komplett... - da steht die Warterei und der Aufenthalt in der Instanz noch einigermaßen im Verhältnis.

Jedoch für Bollwerk nonhero (auf Level 60) braucht man knapp eine Stunde -> Wartezeit durchschnitt 1,5 oder 2 Stunden bis Gruppe komplett
Maraudon Szepterrun Wartezeit durchschnitt 3 Stunden -> dauer wenn überhaupt 2 Stunden
Düsterbruch West (Hexerquest) Wartezeit eine 8 um 90° gedreht = unendlich Zeichen... -> hab nach 3 Stunden Warterei aufgegeben...

nur so als Beispiel was wirklich möglich ist... - das hat nichts damit zu tun, das Blizzard alle Instanzen noch kürzer macht, das Problem liegt daran, das die Leute meiens Erachtens eher ins BG gehen, als in Instanzen. BG's laden schneller, man hat keine Repkosten, ist nicht Nervenaufreibend - naja Verlieren oder nicht verlieren kann man nun sehen wie man will, dann geht man halt daraufhin nochmals rein, wenn man noch paar Marken/ Ehre benötigt...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Selah (28. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrung zum Thema: Natürlich kann man als Berufstätiger dieses Spiel spielen. Ich mache das seit 2 Jahren und hab mich nie benachteiligt gefühlt. Aber das liegt natürlich immer auch daran, wie man spielt und was man im Spiel machen mag.

Als ich meinen ersten Char gespielt hab, ging es einfach nur ums Entdecken dieser riesigen Welt. Jeden Tag hat meine Jägerin was Neues gesehen, hat gequestet, sich durchgekämpft. Dass ich nur abends - je nach Schicht auch erst ab 22 Uhr - einloggen konnte, hat dabei nicht gestört.

Mein zweiter Char ist eine Druidenheilerin, mit ihr hab ich zum ersten Mal bewusst Instanzen, auf 70 dann Kara gemacht, ZA, Gruul....Ich persönlich hab keine Spaß am Hardcore-Raiden. Ist mir viel zu anstrengend, Stress hab ich genug im Job. Deswegen hat es mir immer gereicht, am Wochenende bei einem Random- oder einem Gildenraid mitzugehen. Als meine Gilde regelmäßig ZA ging, habs einfach so gehalten: In den Wochen, in denen ich Frühdienst hatte, hab ich mich für den Raid angemeldet, in den Spätdienstwochen halt nicht. War kein Problem.

PVP kann man zu fast jeder Tag- und Nachtzeiten machen - hier seh ich auch keinen Nachteil für Berufstätige.

Berufeskillen geht, wenn mans während des Levelns nebenbei macht, auch ohne allzuviel extra Zeitinvestition.

Klar ist: wenn ich 22.30 Uhr einlogge und eigentlich nicht viel länger als bis Mitternacht spielen will, kann ich die Welt nicht einreißen. Ich entscheid mich dann eben nach Lust und Laune: Mach ich ein paar Dailys, such ich mir eine Instanzgruppe, mach ich mich mit meiner Angel auf die Suche nach Dr. Zwicky, steh ich in OG rum und hör den Leuten zu, geh ich ins BG, sammel ich ein paar Mats fürs Berufeskillen?....und und und. Mir ists noch nie schwer gefallen, mir da was rauszusuchen und wenn ich müde war, einfach auszuloggen (nein, nicht mitten in ner Instanz). 

Fazit: Es spielen meiner Meinung nach mehr Erwachsene (also Leute ab 18) dieses Spiel als die vielgeschmähten Kiddys. Da ist es doch irgendwie klar, dass man nicht jeden Tag 8 Stunden spielt (was ich selbst wenn ich die Zeit hätte, nicht machen würde). Grundsätzlich hilft es ungemein, sich dem virtuellen ....vergleich zu entziehen. Mir ist wichtig, dass ich beim Spielen abschalten/entspannen kann.  Für mein persönliches Wohlbefinden muss ich nicht der Super-Roxxor-Firstkill-Gilde angehören, ne 2500er Arenawertung und Zillionen Gold auf der Bank haben. Ist nur ein Spiel, geht um Spaß - und den kann man auch als Berufstätiger haben


----------



## dergrossegonzo (28. Oktober 2008)

Was mich stört ist eigentlich immer das Wort "erreichen".

Geplant war ursprünglich nur ein Ziel: Spaß haben, spielen und sich mit Gleichgesinnten treffen um noch mehr Spaß zu haben

Daraus geworden sind Schlagwörter wie: "erarbeiten" "erkämpfen" "erfarmen" (Übrigens ein schönes Unwort) und oben genanntes.

Was daraus noch wurde, ist halt eben eine Spaßbremse für normale Spieler.


Es gab schon immer einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung, der sein Dasein in Muttis Dachstube/Keller oder einer gemütlichen Ein-Zimmer
Wohnung fristete. Der Freundeskreis dieser Spieler war klein und die Hobbys waren halt zu 90 % Computerspiele.
Ihre Zeit verbrachten sie mit 8-10 Stunden am PC. Sie waren eine oft belächelte Randgruppe mit wenig sozialer Kompetenz.

Dann kam das Jahr 2005 und alles änderte sich. Die Menschheit entdeckte die "World of Warcraft" und das Internet als Spieleplattform.

Die Umsätze anderer Firmen brachen ein. Das Leben vieler Menschen veränderte sich. Einige vorher noch als Gelegenheitsspieler bekannt
wurden schnell zu Dauerspielern und die oben genannten Mauerblümchen blühten auf.

Auf einmal wurden sie zu "wichtigen" Personen. Durch ihr immenses Wissen aus Foren, bedingt durch massenhaft Freizeit konnten sie glänzen.
Sie konnten Raids organisieren und hatten auch schnell mehrere Klassen auf Level 60.

Sie waren die Prinzen des neuen Universums.

Wenn sie den Rechner abschalteten, kamen sie zurück in ihre kleine, graue, unspektakuläre Welt. Daher wurde diese Zeit noch verkürzt.

Nun aber streben doch tatsächlich normale Menschen das gleiche an wie sie....

Wir werden wohl nie "PROs" "Powergamer" "Powerraider" und ähnliches werden. Wir werden immer eine Frau/Freundin, Kinder, Arbeit, einen
Geburtstag, einen coolen Film im Kino, schönes Wetter, den Sportverein, die Freunde haben die unserem virtuellen "Erfolg" im Weg stehen.

Seid doch einfach froh, das ihr das habt und schaut nicht auf die Items der anderen. Gebt nichts auf einen Whisper der euch "Noob" nennt.

*Lebt einfach und habt Spaß am Spiel. *

Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. Oktober 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist eigentlich immer das Wort "erreichen".
> 
> Geplant war ursprünglich nur ein Ziel: Spaß haben, spielen und sich mit Gleichgesinnten treffen um noch mehr Spaß zu haben
> 
> ...



ahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...aber stimmt schon


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

Wow + Beruf ist möglich nur naja

Arbeiten bis 17.00 zuhause um 17.30
Ab 18.00 Raid bis 23uhr

Möglich ist es jedoch nicht ohne andere dinge zu vernachlässigen
freundin/frau/kind/haustier

kommt halt immer auf raidzeiten an und was man machen will.
z.b. hey ich zock tag x und x und x. Gibt welche die sagen okay 3 tage sich gut. Gibt welche die sagen ey unter 5 tagen geht gar nix..


----------



## Primus Pilus (28. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Was hat dich zum Beispiel daran gehindert, selbst einen Raid aufzumachen für Leute die halt nicht bis 18 Uhr arbeiten sondern nur bis 16 oder 17 Uhr?
> Diese frage solltest du dir stellen, denn ein Großteil der Arbeitnehmer arbeitet bis 18Uhr oder sogar noch länger. Nur durch diese tatsache haben sich Raidzeiten wie 19 Uhr oder ab 20 Uhr überhaupt erst etabliert. Aber keiner hat jemals verboten, dass ein Raid früher anfangen kann.
> Auf unserem Server gibt es einen Raid für Nachtschichtler, diese waren sogar in Sunwell unterwegs und dass bei Raidzeiten zwischen 12-16 Uhr.
> 
> Das einzige was dich von deinem "Erfolg", der dir ja wichtig zu sein scheint, getrennt hat, war dein Ehrgeiz selbst einen Raid aufzumachen oder die Verantwortung zu übernehmen für eine Planung und anwerbung neuer Mitglieder. Aber dass die Raids so spät erst anfangen ist eine Ausrede.



Hallo,

es ist nicht jeder zum Chef (in diesem Fall Raidleiter) geboren - und gerade die, die meinen, sie wären es, sind es oft am allerwenigsten.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Morphes (28. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du Recht.
> WoW ist ein fetter Zeitfresser.
> 
> 
> ...



Damit ist eigendlich ja schon alles gesagt.
Selbst als Berufstätiger ist es möglich sich in WOW frei auszuleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (28. Oktober 2008)

Tjo, machs wie ich, bau Dir nen Raid auf, der nicht aus Flachwichsern besteht. 

Ich bin auf nem RP-Server und auch berufstätig. Wir haben das Glück einen Raid zu haben der nen Altersschnitt von ungefähr 28 bis 65 hat. Eine Hexe ist sogar über 80!

Dementsprechend entspannt gehts bei uns zu. Klar gibt es auch da Meinungsverschiedenheiten, aber die sind in relativ erwachsenem Ton zu klären. Da wird nicht beleidigt oder dergleichen. Nur so kann das funktionieren. Wenn man nen Haufen Schüler da drinne hat die bis 1 Uhr jede Nacht zocken können und wollen, dann hängt man eben irgendwann hinterher. Mir leveln nur unsere Rentner davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scabandari (28. Oktober 2008)

Profil:
berufstätig, verheiratet, 1 Kind
und trotzdem SSC clear, bt 4/9 ...

Geht alles, auch wenn Frauchen manchmal etwas verständnislos dreinschaut^^


PS: aber ein bisschen Selbstdisziplin gehört da schon auch dazu, sonst kann man sich in WoW echt verlieren...


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist eigentlich immer das Wort "erreichen".
> 
> Geplant war ursprünglich nur ein Ziel: Spaß haben, spielen und sich mit Gleichgesinnten treffen um noch mehr Spaß zu haben
> 
> ...


bravo,dem kann ich eigentlich nix hinzufügen.und für mich der bis hierhin beste Beitrag zu dem Thema...
ich bin selbst Gelegenheitsspieler und freu mich einfach darüber in diese Fantasywelt abzutauchen für ne kurze Zeit,denn auch ich hab Frau und Kind,Vollzeitjob,Freunde und Sport(in dieser Reihenfolge liegt auch meine Priorität)...
und auch wenn ich nur gelegentlich spiele, so bin ich doch kein Opfer in wow.ich hab zwar lange dafür gebraucht um ein einigermassen char zu entwickeln aber dafür das manche Hardcoregamer die 12 Std am Tag zocken gegen mich verlieren zeigt mir das es sich gelohnt hat so lange zu warten...
ich für mein Teil mach fast ausschliesslich pvp,denn Inis und Raids wären für mich von der Zeit her eh nicht möglich zu schaffen.aber durch pvp un dArnea hab ich auch S2/S3-Sachen....also have fun und seht wow als das was es ist...ein Spiel...


----------



## Wiegehtwas (28. Oktober 2008)

WoW ist ein Zeitfresser.

3x 4 Std sollte reichen um in einem spiel was zu reißen... aber...

dieses Spiel ist auf langfristiges mieten des Serverzugangs ausgelegt. Aus diesem Grund sind Kontentblocker eingebaut, die es Gelegenheitsspielern unmöglich machen den Kontent Zeitnah zu erleben. Das es anders geht , zeigt der Vorbereitungspatch. Alle bosse und inis wurden so leicht gemacht, das nur noch ein wenig Spielverständniss und Zeit dazugehört, den kontent abzufarmen bevor der Neue kommt.

Ich habe sehr viel Zeit in das Spiel investiert...zuviel und deswegen trete ich kurz und überlege aufzuhören. 

Die Erkenntniss das ich etwas reißen kann , hab ich, nur was bringt sie mir in einem Spiel ?


----------



## Damatar (28. Oktober 2008)

ich hab mir das alles ma durchlessen gespart ,.daher falls wer erwähnt hat nicht schlagen, aber ist meines wissens nach in wotlk nicht mit den inisdie max in 1 stunde  clear sind, nicht gerade da den berufsttätigen bzw den die net viel zeit haben gross entgegen gekommen? ich mein ich find das ja auch toll, da die 3 stunden und mehr  raids nicht nur zeitlich , sondern auch ausdauertechnisch an einen nagten^^


----------



## Alien123 (28. Oktober 2008)

Kavaan schrieb:


> Oh man! Noch alles richtig verdrahtet in deinem Oberstübchen?! Is ja echt nicht mehr feierlich die Aussage.
> 1. Hat er Zeit für WoW nämlich 3x pro woche 4 std!
> 2. solltest du mal überlegen ob du nicht falsch in diesem Genre bist denn anscheinend hast du den sinn eines MMO´s nicht erkannt.
> 
> ...



das sagt so ziehmlich alles ^^

Ich spiele auch nurnoch PvP und ab und zu ne Instanz/Event oder n T4 Raid da meine Zeit auch ein wenig knapp geworden ist.

Achja, super Beitrag "dergrossegonzo"


----------



## Madrake (28. Oktober 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich hab mir das alles ma durchlessen gespart ,.daher falls wer erwähnt hat nicht schlagen, aber ist meines wissens nach in wotlk nicht mit den inisdie max in 1 stunde  clear sind, nicht gerade da den berufsttätigen bzw den die net viel zeit haben gross entgegen gekommen? ich mein ich find das ja auch toll, da die 3 stunden und mehr  raids nicht nur zeitlich , sondern auch ausdauertechnisch an einen nagten^^




was nutzt es wenn man alle Inis zwar kürzer gestaltet, und doch hier die doppelte oder dreifache Zeit braucht um eine Gruppe zusammenzubauen? Siehe BC da wurden die Inis auch schon sehr kurz gehalten im Gegensatz zu PreBC Highend nonraid 60er Inzen wie Strath Schölö BRS (UBRS und LBRS)...

Es hängt noch immer sehr viel davon ab, wie lange man dafür braucht um eine 5er Gruppe zusammen zu haben... - das ist das A und O.

Link zu meinem andren Post - der schon das ganze erläuterte...


Edit: hier der Link


----------



## Shurkien (28. Oktober 2008)

Die meisten T6ler auf unserem Realm sind [fast] alle Berufstätig und haben Familie, weil das halt Abends stattfindet ;>


----------



## Damatar (28. Oktober 2008)

Madrake schrieb:


> was nutzt es wenn man alle Inis zwar kürzer gestaltet, und doch hier die doppelte oder dreifache Zeit braucht um eine Gruppe zusammenzubauen? Siehe BC da wurden die Inis auch schon sehr kurz gehalten im Gegensatz zu PreBC Highend nonraid 60er Inzen wie Strath Schölö BRS (UBRS und LBRS)...
> 
> Es hängt noch immer sehr viel davon ab, wie lange man dafür braucht um eine 5er Gruppe zusammen zu haben... - das ist das A und O.
> 
> ...


gutt das hängt dann davon ab wie aktiv die spiler sind und was die draus machen, ich gehör zu den wenigen die die  high instanzen nicht gesehen hab  aus den gründen das a die zu lkang waren, b aus dem grund kaum wer noch bock hatte da rein zugehen und c meine gild e aus 5 man bestand alles rl kumpels davon höchstens 3 gelichzeitig on, die prequest waren meist auch so aufgebaut geh in inni xy und holl das das und das ,  ja da war das mit der gruppe wieder, das es mehr 5 mann inis geben wird und diese relativ schnell gehen werden wird so denke ich die hemmschwelle diese wieder und wieder zu betretten in berecih random erheblich senken, mann muss sehen wie die spieler damit umgehen, blizz hatt da meiner meinung nach schon nen schrit richtun  gelegenheitsspieler mit wennig ziet gemacht und ich find das gutt


----------



## Yinnai (28. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert alles ohne Probleme. Komme meistens so gegen 17 Uhr nach Hause, dann findet sich imemr noch ne Stunde um Dinge zu erledigen die im Haushalt anfallen. Danach hab ich dann noch ca ne Stunde Zeit um Daylies zu machen oder Mats zu farmen, falls Mats oder Gold knapp wird.

Danach dann Raid meist von 19- 23 Uhr und nach dem Raid kann ich dann noch sonst was machen.

Ebenso ist ja auch nicht jeden Tag Raid, also findet sich auch immer ein freier Abend an dem ich mich anderen Dingen widmen kann.

Ich sehe von daher kein Problem das reale Leben mit aktivem WoW Leben zu kombinieren. Mit der richtigen Planung ist alles möglich.

Was man sich jedoch immer vor Augen halten sollte - RL geht vor!


----------



## Wynd (28. Oktober 2008)

ist mir n kleines rätsel wie man trotz beruf nen mittelgroßen sozialen umfeld immer noch 4 - 5 abende raiden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! hut ab dafür!
vielleicht sollte ich mich glücklich schätzen dafür dass ich NIEMALS 4 - 5 abende nacheinander in meiner wohnung verbringen ohne dass nicht das telefon klingelt, besuch kommt, etc. würde ich da mit "nee, ich kann nicht - ich muss vorm PC hocken" kommen würde ich mich schämen - ernsthaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! kurzum: für mich persönlich nicht machbar.

ich denke schon, dass jeder hier weiß dass man inwow erfolgreicher ist wenn man viel zeit damit verbringt (sprich: nicht berufstätig, halbtags beschäftigt, student oder schüler ist, usw.). hier gibt s viele beispiele für "berufstätig und trotzdem abends immer sunwell" aber genau DAS ist doch "viel zeit verbringen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

zum thema "casuals vereinfachen WoW mit ihrem gejammer":
wie genau machen sie das? schreiben sie abertausende von tickets an die GMs? oder in foren? verändere ICH gerade JETZT UNSER spiel mit meinem posting?
ICH verlange keine geschenkten super-items ABER ich möchte schon die chance haben mir wenigstens alles mal anzusehen. die gelegenheitsspieler machen sicher einen großteil der spielerschaft aus und ich denke dass man sich als unternehmen schon (etwas) nach seinen kunden richten sollte, oder?
für mich ist der instanzen-nerf übrigens schon ein guter schritt in diese richtung: ich kann mich auf einmal im BT & co. umsehen. die items haben eh keinen großen wert mehr! wer nun pausenlos die großen instanzen zu raiden um vor WotLK noch geil zu posen: der zug ist abgefahren. mir reicht es schon mal teilgenommen zu haben an solch einem raid.

Wynd


PS: der vergleich mit dem autokauf hinkt mMn ein wenig. wenn man die *gleiche* menge geld für nen neuwagen ausgiebt wie jemand anderes möchte man/ich ja schließlich auch die gleiche ausstattung bekommen. im sportstudio weiß ich s jetzt gar nicht genau. ich würde sagen dass man da ja auch die möglichkeit hat ALLES zu nutzen (geräte, sauna, duschen, etc.) wenn man beiträge bezahlt.


----------



## Kayano (28. Oktober 2008)

Also, dass du den Beitrag grade JETZT verfasst versteh ich nicht.
Black Temple und Hyjal sind momentan random clearbar und Sunwell schaffsde mit Randoms auch Kalec + Brutallus.
Wir stellen jede Woche 15 Leute unserer Gilde und stocken den rest mit randoms auf, clearen die Kacke und fertig.
Ich bin mir sicher das läuft auf so ziemlich jedem PvE orientierten Server so ab.

Mit Lich King dauern die Instanzen dann nur noch 30-50 Minuten und die 25er Raids kannst teilweise in der 10er Version spielen. 
Ich seh da genug Möglichkeiten.

Noch en Möglichkeit ist PvP. In dem Bereich Erfolg zu haben ist genauso "toll" wie im PvE Content Erfolg zu haben. Nur wirst du als strict PvPler nicht so schnell in ne Raidgilde kommen, solltest du doch mal Zeit haben.

Alles in allem aber gerade jetzt massig Möglichkeiten und mit Northrend wieder viel Spaß in neuen gebieten.
Also ned gleich den kopp innen Sand stecken.


----------



## Elishebat (28. Oktober 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist eigentlich immer das Wort "erreichen".
> 
> Geplant war ursprünglich nur ein Ziel: Spaß haben, spielen und sich mit Gleichgesinnten treffen um noch mehr Spaß zu haben
> 
> ...



100%ige Zustimmung.

Immer wenn ich lese, dass mal wieder ein Rekord fürs Leveln von 1 auf 70 gebrochen wurde oder mir anschaue, wie Gilden ihre First Kills bei neuen Bossen feiern, verspüre ich den tiefen inneren Drang den Leuten zu sagen

*Get a life!*

WOW bietet den Spielern natürlich gewise Ziele an, die man erreichen kann. Und natürlich machen sie es nicht einfach, diese Ziele zu erreichen. Aber aus der Community kommt die Perversion, dass es nicht ausreicht, BT zu clearen oder Voll T6-Equipped zu sein um als erfolgreicher Spieler zu gelten. Nein, es zählt auch, es als erster geschafft zu haben. Je länger ein Spieler braucht um etwas zu erreichen um so schlechter ist er angesehen.

Dabei ist das ganze trügerisch. Lange Onlinezeiten am Stück erwecken den Eindruck, das ganze schneller erreicht zu haben. Aber (nur so als Beispiel) 144 Stunden Onlinezeit bleiben 144 Stunden... ob man sie nun in 12 Tagen oder 12 Wochen runterreißt, ist mMn ziemlich wurscht und macht den Spieler, der es in 12 Tagen geschafft hat nicht besser als den Spieler, der 12 Wochen dafür braucht.

Leider ist das bei vielen Spielern noch nicht angekommen. Sie sehen, dass Leute 12 Tage gebraucht haben und fühlen sich minderwertig, weil sie 12 Wochen für das selbe Ziel brauchen werden. Und letzendlich wird ihnen das auch von ihren Mitspielern vermittelt. Aber seien wir mal ehrlich: Einen Job und eine Familie zu haben, Freundschaften zu pflegen und vielfältige Interessen zu haben... ist das nicht mehr wert, mehr Leistung als 12 Stunden vor dem PC zu hocken und eine virtuelle Spielfigur zu ebenso virtuellem Ruhm zu verhelfen?

Man muss sich nur mal schauen, wohin dieser Schnelligkeitswahn führt: Ich habe mal mit jemandem im Spiel gewhispert, den ich als Mitglied einer bekannten Raidgilde kannte und plötzlich gildenlos war. Auf die Frage, warum er nicht mehr in der Gilde sei, sagte er, man habe ihn gekickt weil er wegen der Beerdigung seiner Oma einen Raidtermin nicht wahrnehmen konnte. Es gibt Gilden, für die es völlig normal ist, dass man sich ne leere Flasche neben den PC stellt, damit man den Raid nicht für ne Pinkelpause unterbrechen muss. Raidgilden, die erwaten, dass man vom 7 Tagen 5 Tage beim Raid ist und die anderen Tage Sachen für sich und andere Member farmt, erscheinen da noch fast harmlos. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind zwei Beziehungen an WOW gescheitert. Und ich bin sicher, jeder kennt irgendjemanden, der auf die eine oder andere Weise wegen WOW schonmal richtigen Bockmist in seinem RL verzapft hat...

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man in WOW viel erreichen kann auch wenn man nicht nur für das Spiel lebt. Man muss sich nur von dem Druck lösen, dass man es so schnell erreicht wie diejenigen, die inzwischen WOW zu ihren Leben gemacht haben und aufgehört haben, es als Spiel zu betrachten. Das war eine Lektion, die ich lernen mußte aber seid ich das geschafft habe, geht es mir bei WOW deutlich besser, ich fühle mich deutlich wohler und kann über Leute, die mich auslachen, weil ich nach zwei Jahren WOW immernoch keinen 70er haben, gemütlich lächeln... Und ich habe auch Mitspieler gefunden, die das genauso sehen und mit denen ich viel Spaß habe.

MfG
Elishebat


----------



## Thrainan (28. Oktober 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> ist mir n kleines rätsel wie man trotz beruf nen mittelgroßen sozialen umfeld immer noch 4 - 5 abende raiden kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weis net wie alt du bist, aber sowohl ich, als auch viele meiner Freunde sind einfach ruhiger geworden mit den Jahren. Ging ich vor 5 Jahren jede Woche noch zweimal in die Disco, wurde das immer weniger mit der zeit (auch schon vor WoW).
Oder als anderer Punkt der für mich zutrifft: Ich spiele auch mal mit nem RL kumpel zusammen. Also schon mit in seine/meine Wohnung gehen und da zusammen was essen und bierchen trinken. Zwar spielt man WoW dabei, aber ich betrachte das als RL-Veranstaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draelia (28. Oktober 2008)

Wiegehtwas schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Zeitfresser.
> 
> 3x 4 Std sollte reichen um in einem spiel was zu reißen... aber...
> dieses Spiel ist auf langfristiges mieten des Serverzugangs ausgelegt. Aus diesem Grund sind Kontentblocker eingebaut, die es Gelegenheitsspielern unmöglich machen den Kontent Zeitnah zu erleben. Das es anders geht , zeigt der Vorbereitungspatch. Alle bosse und inis wurden so leicht gemacht, das nur noch ein wenig Spielverständniss und Zeit dazugehört, den kontent abzufarmen bevor der Neue kommt.


Schmaaahaaahaarn. Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nich böse gemeint, aber sooo leicht ist der Kram nur wirklich nicht geworden, als dass man "mit ein wenig Spielverständnis" Vashji gelegt kriegt z.B. Da gehört schon immer noch ein wenig Skill dazu und den haben auch und vor allem Leute, die nicht 24/7 vor der Kiste hängen. BTW säbeln wir die olle als RP-Schlachtzug und ohne TS um, aber Sissy is die nach dem Nerv trotzdem noch nicht. Ich finds an sich ne tolle Sache, dass Blizzard allen nochmal zumindest die Möglichkeit näherbringt, mehr Kontent zu sehen bewvor sich der Staub auf den Schwarzen Tempel und Hyjal legt. War einer von euch, nach BC in der BWL außer fürs Achievement? Tjo, aber hingehen könntet ihr, und der Kontent war Geschichtlich und Skilltechnisch nicht ohne und wurde ebenfalls erst jetzt genervt. 

Ich denke, die Balance stimmt, vieles ist für die Gelegenheitsspieler in weiter Ferne, aber dafür sind es eben Gelegenheitsspieler, und ich kann meinen Spaß sehr wohl auch mit zweimal Raiden die Woche haben und ansonstne nur als Gnom rumgammeln und Leute anblöken, shcließlich bin ich Prinzregent von Gnomwind, als Vollberufler.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (28. Oktober 2008)

coffeebean schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> irgendwie beschleicht mich immer mehr das Gefühl, dass man als fest im wirklichen Leben stehender Mensch im WOW nicht wirklich vorwärts kommen kann. Ich habe momentan 3 x die Woche so 4 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen, Raids nur relativ selten dadurch möglich.



3 x 4 h reicht völlig aus. Ich habe mit dem Raidbündnis unserer Gilde MH und BT clear und jetzt treiben wir uns postnerf im SWP herum. Da schaffen wir auch noch zwei bis zum Addon denke ich.

Unser Bündnis raidet dreimal die Woche 4 Stunden an rotierenden Tagen von Mo-Fr. Es gibt keine Raidpflicht. Zusätzlich bieten wir die Möglichkeit des Platzsharings an, d.h. zwei Spieler teilen sich einen Abend con 20:00-22:00 und 22:00-24:00. Das ganze gepaart mit einem fairen DKP System.

Somit ermöglichen wir Schichtarbeitern, Eltern etc. auch am Endgame Content teil zu nehmen. Und man ist dann auch nicht wesentlich langsamer im Progress als reine Raidgilden.

Ich mache in der Regel eine volle Schicht und eine halbe. Dann noch so 8 h in der Woche Dailies und andere Sachen mit der Gilde, manchmal mehr.

Es geht also wenn du eine grosse Gilde hast bei denen nicht alle unbedingt immer erster auf dem Server sein wollen...


----------



## Resto4Life (28. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das eigentlich erstaunlich, dass viele mit dem argument kommen: arbeiten -->kein WoW.

Also die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, die kein WoW spielen, gehen abends auch 2-3mal die Woche Tennis oder was weiss ich spielen und sind auch min 3Stunden dafür unterwegs. 
Der Rest kommt heim und hängt sich vor die Glotze, in der eh nur Schrott läuft, oder liest ein Buch oder ähnliches. 
Mit Kindern sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus aber das steht mal aussen vor.

Ich bin 3x die Woche Raiden, es sind immer einige RL-Freunde dabei und sehe es als normales Hobby, für das ich Zeit freihalte. Wochenenden sind tabu und für anderes reserviert. Wenn nichts ansteht oder scheiss Wetter is, kann man ja immernoch bissl zocken^^.
Wenn jetzt einzelne aufgrund von Arbeitszeiten nicht am Raidgeschehen teilnehmen können, tja dann ist das PP. 
Dann siehts aber auch schlecht mit anderen Hobbys ausser Basteln oÄ aus, da nunmal ein Großteil der (arbeitenden) Bevölkerung von ~18Uhr bis ~23Uhr Freizeit hat.

Man sollte halt einen Partner/einer Partnerin haben, die versteht, dass WoW durchaus ne Art Hobby ist....


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2008)

"3x pro woche 4 std Zeit"
Wenn Du die richtige Raidgruppe findest (sprich mit den Daten, die Dir passen) sind 12 Stunden die Wochen gerade optimal um raiden zu können. Da hast du ein Bisschen Zeit um Zeug zu farmen und dann noch jeweils 3-3.5 Stunden pro Raidabend Zeit, um zu raiden. Ich selbst arbeite, studiere, habe Freunde, etc auch. Wenn ich Lust hab zu raiden fixiere ich mir die 3 Raidtermine in der Woche und bastel meine Freizeit mit den Freunden rundherum ein. Natürlich kommen immer mal wieder Zeiten, in denen man zuviel um die Ohren hat, aber dann pausiert man halt mal nen Monat, das nimmt einem auch keiner übel. Klar wirst Du so nicht unbedingt der erste auf dem Server sein, der die neuen Bosse legt, aber in ner vernünftigen Zeit bekommt man sie auch so hin. Nur, nunja, die richtige Raidgruppe muss halt auch auf dem Server existieren und das ist zT extrem unterschiedlich.
Allerdings damit Du so raiden kannst, brauchst Du auch nen Farmchar auf dem Maxlvl (optimal mit dem schnellsten verfügbaren Mount), damit Du Dir das raiden auch finanzieren kannst oder noch besser nen Kräutler/Alchimistern, der sich die Elixiere und Fläschchen selber herstellen kann. Das spart ne Menge Gold.


----------



## Phash (28. Oktober 2008)

wem das game zu einfach is, der sollte mal drüber nachdenken richtige pvp spiele zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da gibts keine content nerfs -> go, play CS / Quake / UT / etc.pp.
da spielste halt clanwars mit gegnern auf deinem, oder über deinem niveau, dann haste herausforderung genug


----------



## Damatar (28. Oktober 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> ROFL
> [entfernt].


Rofl ich hab das beim telefonieren getippt, zudem is das n forum , ich hoffe du lernst bald mall umgangsformen!


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2008)

Du sagst du hast 3 x 4 Stunden zum spielen...

Nun, das reicht locker das du einmal 4 Stunden farmen kannst (was ja leider ein notwendiges Übel beim raiden ist) und zwei mal dann raiden gehen kannst (länger als 3½ Stunden dauert ein Raidabend selten).

Also bist du so gesehen wunderbar im Zeitrahmen um alles alles raiden zu können.

Willst du PvP Content sehen ist es noch einfacher weil du hier deine Zeit wesentlich flexibler gestalten kannst.

Ich selber habe pre-Nerf leider nur alles bis einschl. MH gesehen weil ich mich erst zu spät fürs raiden interessiert hab, sonst hätt ich auch schon KJ gesehen, da bin ich mir sicher. Und das mache ich trotz 38½ Stunden Woche + Abendstudium (4 Stunden / 3 x pro Woche) zzgl. lernen vor Klausuren, eigenem Haushalt den ich allein in Schuss halten muss und Freunden mit denen ich meinen anderen Hobbies nachgehe...

Also kann ich deine Aussage "wer arbeitet erreicht nichts in WoW" nur mit einem dickem fetten NEIN kommentieren!

Viel Spass beim Durchstarten mit WotLK ^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre ja auch deutlich mehr zu den Casuals, aber was mir hier auffällt ist, wie viele sich mit sozialen Kontakten, tollen Jobs, Frau und Freundin über den grünen Klee erheben wollen; Da dringt bei mir immer wieder eine fremdgesteuerte Meinung durch - erzeugt durch die Medien in diesem tollen Lande, die dass Spielen am Computer lange Zeit an den Pranger gestellt haben - verbunden mit Begriffen wie soziale Isolation, Sucht und Versager im Real Life und ähnlichem .. Und genau von diesem "Loserimage" wollen sich wohl viele mit Ihrer "RealLifeprahlerei" hinwegheben, gemäß dem Motto: "ICH spiele doch nicht viel ... NEEIN .,.. ICH doch nicht,,, dafür bin ich viel zu geil drauf im RL... " ... Habt ihr auch eine eigene Meinung, oder schwatzt ihr auch sonst immer nur das nach, was euch irgendwelche Birnen vorleben bzw. voll rosaroter politischer Korrektness und "sozialer" Erwünschtheit ist  ?..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (29. Oktober 2008)

wer hier wieviel RL-details von sich preis gibt ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, denke ich. aber im grunde schreibt tünne was ich auch schon ansatzweise geschrieben habe: ich bin mir sicher dass, egal ob man berufstätig ist, 7 kinder hat, 3 kranke omas und 5 haustiere, 2 autos bewegen muss oder 14,3 freunde hat, hier JEDER weiß dass man bei wow vorteile hat wenn man mehr zeit investiert.

----

ein kleines beispiel (das sich auch gut auf "große" spielinhalte übertragen lässt) zum thema "bezahl was du nicht siehst" und zeitaufwand ist mir noch eingefallen:
seit dem 15.10. ist 3.0 auf den servern und hat die *achievements/erfolge* mitgebracht. ich war begeistert! als dann am 18.10. die *schlotternächte* mit ihren eigenen erfolgen dazu kamen war für mich klar: machen (bevor das event vorbei ist)! mittlerweile habe ich alles geschafft, bis auf diese lausigen *zahnstocher*! nun mache ich mir gedanken darüber ob ich die teile überhaupt noch bekommen kann. erhältlich sind die beliebten holzpieker nur über die schlotterbeutel, die nur einmal pro stunde beim gastwirt meines vertrauens per "süßes oder saures" eingefordert werden können. blöderweise geht das event nur noch bis zum 1.11. (vermutlich aber bis zum 31.10. um 23.59 uhr).

mir als berufstätigen bleiben also folgende optionen:

- heute abend zwischen 18.00 und 19.30 noch 2 x beutel holen, dann offline-zeit. dann vorm schlafengehen noch 1-2 x

- morgen/DO früh (beim duschen nebenbei!) noch 2 beutel zwischen 7.00 - 8.00 uhr, dann job. abends: raid. also: zwischen 18.00 und 19.30 noch 2 x beutel holen. nach raidende: nochmal 2

- FR morgen: 2 beutel (duschen nicht vergessen!), dann: arbeit. abends: zwischen 18.00 und 19.30 noch 2 x beutel holen, dann: ausgehen
 ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass ich vor 23.59 zuhause bin, demnach ist das event vorbei wenn ich wieder zuhause bin

--> macht für mich noch ungefähr 12 schlotterbeutel. jedes gefühlte 4. mal werde ich dabei vom gastwirt "gesauert". sprich: ich habe noch ca. 9 - 10 mal die chance auf diesen blöden zahnstocher, wenn ich nicht ein jahr auf den abschluss des dazugehörigen erfolges warten möchte.

fazit: ist n kleines problemchen dass ich mal hier groß aufgepustet habe um meine meinung zu verdeutlichen. blizz ist sicher davon ausgegangen dass jeder in den 14 tage einmal die zahnstocher bekommt. habe ich (pechvogel) aber nicht, obwohl ich zu jeder mir freien zeit einmal die stunde beim gastwirt war! für mich einfach ärgerlich irgendwo, denn ich weiß ja dass die leute die mehr zeit haben als ich die dinger wahrscheinlich schon nach 3, 4, 7 oder 9 tagen zusammen hatten! kann ja sein dass ich die teile gleich nachher beim ersten beutel bekomme, kann aber auch ebensogut nicht sein. ein guter wow-freak würde sich vermutlich einfach nachts im stundentakt nen wecker stellen und immer die gastwirte abgrasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (kann ich aber nicht machen weil ich dann ganz sicher fix und fertig bin am nächsten tag *g*!)

dieses beispiel lässt sich mMn beliebig erweitern, egal ob das erfolge, berufe steigern, dungeon-sets erfarmen, raid-content, usw. ist.



PS: sorry für den langen text, der eigentlich eine lappalie beschreibt. ich habe da bewusst ein wenig übertrieben!


----------



## Schattenmann (29. Oktober 2008)

Esgarothan schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja eigentlich ein Gymnasiast mit viel Freizeit und ich kann mich auch zur "Zocker-Fraktion" zählen.
> Trotzdem raide ich kaum. 3 Stunden Kara? Sry, aber nach dem dritten Mal wirds langweilig, da spiel ich lieber ein Single-Player RPG wo ne Geschichte bei rauskommt nicht ein paar lila Pixel.
> Nur echt schade, dass man so als WC-Fan nie die "Berühmtheiten" zu Gesicht kriegt. Ich wäre dafür, dass High-End Raids kürzer und knackiger wären.
> Naja gibt sicher andere, aber mehr als 2-3 Stunden täglich reichen mir. Ausserdem hab ich gern abwechslung und auf WoW muss man sich einfach festlegen, deshalb bin ich da nie so erfolgreich, da ich alle paar Monate mal für ein anderes Spiel aussetze.



Wenn du die Berühmtheiten aus der WC-Geschichte kennen lernen willst musst aber öfters Kara. Dabei gehts ja nich darum zu sagen, juhu ich war jetzt 15mal Kara sondern ich wurde auch wenn ich nichts mehr gebraucht habe davon angetrieben zu wissen, dass der komplette Raid profitiert und man dann iwann die schwereren Instanzen gehen kann und dort auch diese Berühmtheiten sehen kann.

Kürzere, aber knackigere Raids? Es gab vor etlichen Bossnerfs relativ am Anfang des fortgeschritten Raidens ins BC (SSC/TK), immer wieder Encounter die schon knackig waren. Da kams auch mal vor dass man nen kompletten Abend an einem Boss verbracht hat. Wenn man nu die Encounter knackiger macht, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich insbesondere für Casuals, die nicht so oft sich die Zeit nehmen/die Zeit haben die Taktik zu üben, nicht kürzer. Zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Ich fand z.B. SSC immer gut schaffbar. Man musste sich halt auf eine Inni am Anfang fokussieren, man konnte nich TK und SSC innerhalb einer Woche durchtryen, wenn man mal eins durchhaben wollte. Und wenn man sich auf eine Inni fokussiert, dann is das auch als Casual schaffbar...


----------

